# 7 days of dark. The final flush.



## 5000joints (Feb 4, 2012)

*This is for organic and semi-organic soils only.
*I flush my girls for the last 14 days with 3x the volume of semi-cold water per pot. EXAMPLE: 3 gal. pots get 9 gal. of semi-cold pure unPH'ed water.
(If its a 10 week strain, start the flush at week 8. Then the dark/ice cold water technique at week 10 to bring it to 11 weeks before harvesting.)
Then put them in complete darkness  for 7 days and begin to flush with ICE COLD WATER. This will shock the plants root system which triggers the plant to protect itself by pushing out as many trichomes as it possibly can.
Flush with ICE COLD WATER on day 1, 4, and 6.
On the 6th day, flush 1 more time in the morning and take off any fan leaves or little leaves by hand or with scissors. But they should just snap right off pulling downwards. This just helps make it easier the next morning.
The next morning, HARVEST. Just chop the girls at the base of the main stalk near the soil line. Hang upside down and trim away. I like to use my shower curtain rod to hang my freshly harvested girls on with trash bags in the tub and floor to catch the suger leaf trim. (I hate hairs in my trim. This helps).
PIC 1 - Great White Shark. Bottom bud. After the dark/cold water technique.


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 4, 2012)

i doint get it very well so for 10 week "flowering" plant
-Flush at 8 week
-flush again with cold water at wekk 10? wait 1 week to put under dark period
-flush the plant the 1,4 and 6 of dark period and on the 7th day harvest??

if its lyk this.. so the plant gets flushed 5 times on its life cycle have u had any side effects on this? or u just tryed with one plant? and what strain was it.. i have ak47 and bigbud


----------



## ManGrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey this is a great thread and really informative, thanks for posting. Rep+ 
buds look amazing by the way.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 4, 2012)

hey m8 she looks very nice, great picture


----------



## justadude420 (Feb 4, 2012)

Damn that looks sweet, I'd do her......lol


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 4, 2012)

they mention this in the cannabible. he says dutch growers do this to their white widows to get them to be covered in white trichomes


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 5, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> i doint get it very well so for 10 week "flowering" plant
> -Flush at 8 week
> -flush again with cold water at wekk 10? wait 1 week to put under dark period
> -flush the plant the 1,4 and 6 of dark period and on the 7th day harvest??
> ...


Start flush 2 weeks before harvest date. 
Flush every 3-4 days with semi-cold water.
After 14 days, begin the dark period for 7 days.
Flush with ice-cold water for 7 days in the dark. Days 1,4,&6.
Harvest.


----------



## 8milekush (Feb 5, 2012)

What does this 7 day dark period do?


----------



## ManGrow (Feb 5, 2012)

8milekush said:


> What does this 7 day dark period do?


that's what this whole thread is about, but it makes the crystals all crazy snowy and icy like a blizzard came out or something


----------



## althor (Feb 5, 2012)

I just want to ask this question. How would we know that if he had left that plant under lights for that last WEEK it wouldnt have been just as triched up?

I have done this darkness thing for almost every batch. I have yet to see it make ANY DIFFERENCE at all.


----------



## dudeomg1 (Feb 5, 2012)

althor said:


> I just want to ask this question. How would we know that if he had left that plant under lights for that last WEEK it wouldnt have been just as triched up?
> 
> I have done this darkness thing for almost every batch. I have yet to see it make ANY DIFFERENCE at all.


If you leave the lights on for the last week the trichs will start to degrade because the trichs are like suncreen for the bud.


----------



## Rumple (Feb 5, 2012)

I was thinking that if it makes lots of trichomes being in the dark for a week, why not leave them in the dark for two and a half to three weeks?


----------



## dudeomg1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Rumple said:


> I was thinking that if it makes lots of trichomes being in the dark for a week, why not leave them in the dark for two and a half to three weeks?


that would be to long without light and they would start to die I personally am only goning to do a 72 hour dark period after my bud is already ready


----------



## Rumple (Feb 5, 2012)

So what percent of trichomes on a plant are made in that 72 hours of darkness? Did your plant have no trichomes before you did that dark trick?


----------



## loophole68 (Feb 5, 2012)

Rumple said:


> So what percent of trichomes on a plant are made in that 72 hours of darkness? Did your plant have no trichomes before you did that dark trick?


it does have trichs mate, but it enlarges it or extends it from what I have read....






something like the stipe cell *the red* elongating and the disc cell and cutile* the sherical area* enlarging in an effort save itself in a final effort like mentioned before...


----------



## Rumple (Feb 5, 2012)

> it does have trichs mate, but it enlarges it or extends it from what I have read....


Thats cool. Can you show me the place you read that?


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 6, 2012)

Rumple said:


> So what percent of trichomes on a plant are made in that 72 hours of darkness? Did your plant have no trichomes before you did that dark trick?


It produces more THC within the already existing trichomes, not more overall trichomes. I believe it was a company who worked with testing marijuana in the Netherlands...cant remember the name but Brick Top used to post the link to the study.

Basically the already existant trichomes can produce up to 30% more THC (30% more in the sense that 30% of 10% is 3%, not 10+30%) if you leave them in the dark for 72 hours prior to harvest.

Also OP, flushing your roots with cold water inhibits the uptake of phosphorous so you're really killing your weight if you do this in the days prior to chop...the last two weeks of the cycle produces up to 20% of the final weight...why deny them food on the last week?


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 6, 2012)

*"The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmacies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden.

One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.SIMM&#8217;s growers separated a crop of mature plants, harvested half of them and kept the other half in absolute darkness for 72 hours before cutting and drying. Analysis of the resulting dried buds showed that some varieties had seen an increase of THC of up to 30%, while CBD and CBN remained the same."*


----------



## AWnox (Feb 6, 2012)

IMO this technique can be strain dependent; some may react different than others. I've used this technique in several grows and with some I see a difference with some I don't. This is NOT recommended for hydro applications; starving a plant for 2 weeks in hydro can cause it to even herm because of the prolonged high stress.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 6, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> *"The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmacies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden.
> 
> One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.SIMM&#8217;s growers separated a crop of mature plants, harvested half of them and kept the other half in absolute darkness for 72 hours before cutting and drying. Analysis of the resulting dried buds showed that some varieties had seen an increase of THC of up to 30%, while CBD and CBN remained the same."*


Cheers for that dude, I knew I'd the basics


----------



## althor (Feb 6, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> *"The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmacies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden.
> 
> One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.SIMM&#8217;s growers separated a crop of mature plants, harvested half of them and kept the other half in absolute darkness for 72 hours before cutting and drying. Analysis of the resulting dried buds showed that some varieties had seen an increase of THC of up to 30%, while CBD and CBN remained the same."*


Now we just need a list of which varieties. I have tried quite a few different varieties and just havent seen any difference myself yet.


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 6, 2012)

anyone try this on AK47, bigbud and AUTOberry??? :d


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 6, 2012)

althor said:


> Now we just need a list of which varieties. I have tried quite a few different varieties and just havent seen any difference myself yet.



Considering the thousands of strains that exist I highly doubt anyone will test them all, so I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for an accurate list of which gets the best results. 


And when doing it at home, well, unless someone has the high tech equipment to test the results with, like The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana, TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden has, and runs control groups, the odds are slim that a difference will be; "seen."


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 6, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> Considering the thousands of strains that exist I highly doubt anyone will test them all, so I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for an accurate list of which gets the best results.
> 
> 
> And when doing it at home, well, unless someone has the high tech equipment to test the results with, like The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana, TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden has, and runs control groups, the odds are slim that a difference will be; "seen."


Might rock the masses as a placebo tho, just like flushing


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 7, 2012)

Ive grown the same strains for 2 years before trying this technique.
Flying Dutchmans G-Force
GHouse Great White Shark
BC Purps
BC Mango.
I tried the 7 days of dark and cold water flush and these strains almost doubled there trichome coverage.


----------



## bigv1976 (Feb 7, 2012)

If you understand the life cycle of a MJ plant this makes perfect sense. Trichomes are simply a tool that the plant uses to catch pollen to reproduce. The later in the season the more the plant produces to try to reproduce before the season ends and the plant doesnt carry on its purpose. When you put the plants in darkness it sends a message to the plant that the season is coming to an end and thus it is losing its opportunity to reproduce. Thus it makes more sticky trichomes in an effort for a last ditch effort to catch pollen before it dies.


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Feb 7, 2012)

i dont know.. about the subject.. i guess u would need to try it with clones that say u put 10 clones in .. all from same mom.. in flower pick the two that r doing just as well as each other n do one with dark n one without see difference threw a scope????


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 7, 2012)

bigv1976 said:


> If you understand the life cycle of a MJ plant this makes perfect sense. Trichomes are simply a tool that the plant uses to catch pollen to reproduce. The later in the season the more the plant produces to try to reproduce before the season ends and the plant doesnt carry on its purpose. When you put the plants in darkness it sends a message to the plant that the season is coming to an end and thus it is losing its opportunity to reproduce. Thus it makes more sticky trichomes in an effort for a last ditch effort to catch pollen before it dies.


Sorry man, pistils catch pollen, trics provide UV protection. As has been stated, the SIMMs Institute did empirical research on it and it gave up to a 30% THC increase (strain dependent), not a 30% tric increase. 

Theres more rubbish myth and legend to growing than there was in Ancient Greece!


----------



## employedmale (Feb 7, 2012)

That bud looks spectaular, but it has nothing to do with your over care of the plants. GReat weed grows over a three month period, good weed grows over a three month period, shitty weed grows over a three month period. Any questions?


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 7, 2012)

employedmale said:


> That bud looks spectaular, but it has nothing to do with your over care of the plants. GReat weed grows over a three month period, good weed grows over a three month period, shitty weed grows over a three month period. Any questions?


He also thinks he can flush organic soil in fairness, lay off the Padawan, he'll learn


----------



## pistolpanda (Feb 7, 2012)

Seven days of dark? **stumbles over plants and gear while trying to water**

On a more serious note, how do you water them during this dark phase? I know that if you expose your plants to light during the dark hours of flowering, you risk stressing them and causing hermaphrodites. Do the plants mind a few minutes of light while you water them?


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 8, 2012)

pistolpanda said:


> Seven days of dark? **stumbles over plants and gear while trying to water**
> 
> On a more serious note, how do you water them during this dark phase? I know that if you expose your plants to light during the dark hours of flowering, you risk stressing them and causing hermaphrodites. Do the plants mind a few minutes of light while you water them?


If you were to leave them in the dark for 7 days and water them I bet you an ounce you'll get mold  The darkness trick is to put your plants in the dark for 72 hours after they've reached the level of maturity you choose, ie when you'd normally chop them.


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 8, 2012)

I've read that GREEN light bulbs doesn't affect photoperiod... Ofc not if u leave it on a lo of time just to check ir garden every now and then


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 8, 2012)

How long to stop feeding the plant before havest?? Or can chop it the same day I watered it?? Also how long to stop feeding nutes?


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 8, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> How long to stop feeding the plant before havest?? Or can chop it the same day I watered it?? Also how long to stop feeding nutes?


Cant you read? duh.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 8, 2012)

harrekin said:


> if you were to leave them in the dark for 7 days and water them i bet you an ounce you'll get mold  the darkness trick is to put your plants in the dark for 72 hours after they've reached the level of maturity you choose, ie when you'd normally chop them.


you owe me an ounce then!!!!!


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 8, 2012)

pistolpanda said:


> Seven days of dark? **stumbles over plants and gear while trying to water**On a more serious note, how do you water them during this dark phase? I know that if you expose your plants to light during the dark hours of flowering, you risk stressing them and causing hermaphrodites. Do the plants mind a few minutes of light while you water them?


Im sure you'll figure it out sooner or later. If your gonna argue a point, then argue against the proof!!!! *Here it is!!!! IM NOT SOME POLLIN CHUCKING CLOSET GROWING NEWBIE!!!
*I posted this to help you!! I just wanted to help maxamize your trichome coverage! If you dont want or need the help then take off hey. For those that want stickier buds, *FOLLOW DIRECTIONS ON POST #1.*


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 8, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He also thinks he can flush organic soil in fairness, lay off the Padawan, he'll learn


Excuse me Harrekin! I use FFOF soil, FF- Grow Big,Big Bloom,& Tiger Bloom, The TRI-PACK of additives - Open Sesame, Beaztie Bloomz, & Cha-Ching.
CAL-MAG+, DYNA-GRO's PRO-TEKT, & Superthrive.
I grow with _*SEMI-ORGANIC *_soil!!!!!!!!!! PADAWAN?!? 
I know that to flush organic soil it needs to be flushed the day before harvest. So doesnt my SEMI-ORGANIC SOIL. By the time 3 -4 months has past, FFOF soil is outa nutes just about.
Fully Organic soil cannot be fully flushed because the soil is the nutrients. To make sure the plant cannot absorb anymore nutrients before harvesting a FULLY-ORGANICALLY grown plant it must be flushed the morning the day before harvest to ensure no nutrient uptake.
*PLEASE READ EVERYTHING CAREFULLY BEFORE JUDGING SOMEONE WHO TOOK THE TIME TO POST SOMETHING THAT OTHERS MAY FIND HELPFULL!!!
*My weeds the smoothest, tastiest, most potent bud around and I would put it up against anyones herb.
Padawan...... Unbelievable! *L8ER*


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 8, 2012)

5000 good shit man! Thanks so much! Fuck deze niggas tryna hate on u..ur a god in the weed world n ur help is greatly appreciated! Stay high Thanks 5000!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yo joints where u from?


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 8, 2012)

Inet dramaz too heavy. Method sounds like it'll work, your buds look crip, nothing else to do but give the method a try. Thanks for the thread! +rep


----------



## pistolpanda (Feb 8, 2012)

5000, no need blow a gasket. I'm not correcting you, I was asking a question because I intend to do this 7 days of dark technique. Forgive me, oh all knowing master of the cannabis cultivation, I'm humbled in your presence. I'm naught but a pollen chucking closet growing newbie, spare me, oh master! Spare me! 

But really, no need to flip out. Everywhere you go on these forums, people are going to have a different opinion than you. Something may work for you, something else may work for someone else. Some people may try to correct you, yes; but others are just sharing what worked for them. 

As for me, however, all I wanted to know if they had to have 7 days of ABSOLUTE dark, and if so, how the hell do I see to water them? Again, as I feel it needs to be reiterated: NO NEED TO FREAK OUT. Just because you claim to know more than some "pollin chucking closet growing newbie" doesn't make you a "master" one should hardly call themselves a master, when there is so much you HAVEN'T done, and so much you DON'T know. 

You too were a newbie at some point, and as far as I'm concerned, you still are. "Masters" don't act like that. As for your weed being the "smoothest, tastiest, most potent bud around" I find myself in high disbelief. There is no grow op that can compare the legal ones ran in University research facilities around the US. Before you go and claim you've got the best, I'd like to see a molecular breakdown of your product.

On a parting note, you do act like a padawan.

I bid you adieu,
-Panda

...and now to await the shitstorm...








Forgot to add it, but dark+damp does = mold. However, I imagine the actual buds themselves aren't being watered, so mold really shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Rumple (Feb 8, 2012)

Smoking good weed tends to make folks friendly.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Feb 8, 2012)

Let's not derail another thread with useless fighting and flaming... Keep posts relevant to the topic, we are here to discuss not argue. Any attacks/insults will be deleted. Play nicely everyone!


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 8, 2012)

5000joints said:


> Im sure you'll figure it out sooner or later. If your gonna argue a point, then argue against the proof!!!! *Here it is!!!! IM NOT SOME POLLIN CHUCKING CLOSET GROWING NEWBIE!!!
> *I posted this to help you!! I just wanted to help maxamize your trichome coverage! If you dont want or need the help then take off hey. For those that want stickier buds, *FOLLOW DIRECTIONS ON POST #1.*


Control group? Overall THC testing results? 

Youre totally full of it bro, just cos you "think" 7 days dark increases tric number doesn't mean it does. There is published results from a study that say more that 72 hours is a waste. 

Also in the dark if you water, because it's colder their can't absorb as much moisture, giving you a higher relative humidity. 

And you cannot flush organic soils, and more to the point, flushing in soil is a joke anyways. 

Mull that around the grey matter for a while, as much as you may want a fat rep bar, you won't get it posting myths for noobs to follow.

EDIT: Purple strains are for noobs btw


----------



## mccumcumber (Feb 8, 2012)

The way salt based nutrients (chemical ferts) give your plant nutrition is by skipping the whole process of microbes exuding food and going straight to the roots. Obviously what is not used by the plant is then left in your soil and acts as a build up that can be used later. Most of the time this salt build up is unwanted though and that's why flushing became common practice. So flushing in soil can be useful if you load the shit out of it with liquid nutrition... otherwise, not too necessary. The way THC works is like a sunscreen. The plant puts it on in the dark period as a response from the light that damaged it during the light period. That is why people argue about an extended dark period prior to harvest. I don't really know how helpful a week would be though. Ice water doesn't force any trichs to come out. What it can do is cause the roots to become too cold to uptake phosphorous which causes a deficiency and turns your bud purple. There are better ways to achieve purple buds, like just lowering the night time temps... but ice water for the last week won't really cause any big problems and you'll get purples, which people love.


----------



## Justin00 (Feb 8, 2012)

hummmmm......... very interesting, i typically do a 3 day dark period b4 harvest but it does seem a little at odds to the current arguments around UV-B lighting which claims that THC is only being created as light is being absorbed and that THC may be a byproduct of other chems reacting with harmful light.


Who knows????????

to clarify.... "some" evidence seems to support the idea that THC may not be a sunblock but the byproduct of light reacting with other chems (i can look up the scientific names if you need me to) that act as sunblock. sorry the first part was worded kinda poorly.

again this is all just from reading..... mostly on this site..... i have not tested any of this only researched it.


----------



## employedmale (Feb 8, 2012)

It seems to me that after 72 hours of darkness, the plant would have used all it's light cycle energy stores. Where's the energy coming from for these abundant trichs? All plant proccesses require energy, that is why there is a limit to what straight darkness can do. By your rational, you could put your 8 week old seedling in a dark closet and run water through the soil and in 9 weeks you get one giant trichcome. Or a ball of resin sitting atop the soil. Or a packed bong. Who needs light? This shits magic.


----------



## pistolpanda (Feb 8, 2012)

5000's plants are some of the frostiest I've seen to date. However, I do agree with what research indicates about the 72 hour dark period. I'll have to run two clones next time around, and then test the difference between 72 hours and 7 days.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 8, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> but it does seem a little at odds to the current arguments around UV-B lighting which claims that THC is only being created as light is being absorbed and that THC may be a byproduct of other chems reacting with harmful light.


It really isn't at odds with the UV-B idea. Some THC is broken down during each period of light and then during the next period of darkness what was lost plus a small additional amount is created, so you have a slow but steady increase until harvest. 

When given 72-hours of darkness the THC production continues as it would during periods of darkness, but without the daily loss during light cycles. Without a period of light/photosynthesis 72-hours is about as long as plants can continue to carry out what to plants would be normal nighttime functions, then they basically run out of steam and their life cycle ends.


----------



## Rumple (Feb 9, 2012)

The only research I have seen was done by Advanced Nutrients and they said "just harvest it before the next light cycle". Do what you feel is working well, I still think you all should leave your plants in the dark for two or more weeks if it makes more trichomes.

I can tell who's weed is best by how friendly you act (some of you all need to switch strains).


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 9, 2012)

Rumple said:


> The only research I have seen was done by Advanced Nutrients and they said "just harvest it before the next light cycle". Do what you feel is working well, I still think you all should leave your plants in the dark for two or more weeks if it makes more trichomes.


Going back a number of decades some growers had discovered that harvesting just before sunrise, and then later when growing indoors, at the end of the last light cycle before harvest manually turning off your lights/unplugging them, resulted in increased potency. I doubt that few if any knew why, but there was a clear cause and effect found. 

It is that same principle behind giving plants 72-hours of darkness before harvesting, with the one main/biggest difference being that you stretch out the hours of darkness for as long as plants can and will remain alive and performing various (not all) functions without any light whatsoever rather than just one night or standard period of darkness. 





> I can tell who's weed is best by how friendly you act.


No, you only like to think you can.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for your support Brick Top. I appreciate your knowledge and expertise.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 9, 2012)

For all you HATERS that think you know how to grow weed- Dont listen. Ive already did years of side-by-side comparisons with more strains than I know what to do with.
BC Purps
BC God Bud
East Coast Sour Diesel
DJ Shorts True Blueberry
Green House Great White Shark
and ON and ON and ON. Ive grown over *100* strains.
I USE THIS TECHNIQUE BECAUSE IT WORKS!!! I know that my weed will be grown to perfection and thats all that matters.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 9, 2012)

Rumple said:


> The only research I have seen was done by Advanced Nutrients and they said "just harvest it before the next light cycle". Do what you feel is working well, I still think you all should leave your plants in the dark for two or more weeks if it makes more trichomes.I can tell who's weed is best by how friendly you act (some of you all need to switch strains).


Two weeks of dark yeah? *facepalm*


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 9, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> 5000 good shit man! Thanks so much! Fuck deze niggas tryna hate on u..ur a god in the weed world n ur help is greatly appreciated! Stay high Thanks 5000!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yo joints where u from?


From Western Massachusetts. Thanx KushSourSmoker. I really appreciate your kind words. Now if everyone could just play follow the leader. LOL


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 9, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Two weeks of dark yeah? *facepalm*


Anything over 7 days is a waste of time. I'm pushing my ladies to the limit with 7 days. 3-5 days is sufficient enough but I found that 7 days helps smooth out the smoke alittle bit more while flushing the last 3 times. If done the way I said, Your weed will be smokable, sellable, and just plain beautifull in 1 week of curing. After 2 weeks its perfect. After 1 month its gone. LOL. I wish I could sleep on my nugz for 3-4 months in the jars for the most potency but I cannot. 

*I understand about phospherous at the end of flowering but my budz still end up being super hard and thick because I wait to do the final flush in the dark when there already done. I start my final dark week at 10 weeks on a 10 week strain. So there not gonna get any harder or bigger. There ready for harvest. Then I do this technique to push out the trichs. The plant is simply protecting itself.

I use semi-organic soil so it still gets the phospherous it needs to fatten up between flushes between weeks 8 - 10. Then I put it in the dark for 7 days to push the plant to week 11. GET IT!?!?!? GOOD!!!!*


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 9, 2012)

pistolpanda said:


> 5000, no need blow a gasket. I'm not correcting you, I was asking a question because I intend to do this 7 days of dark technique. Forgive me, oh all knowing master of the cannabis cultivation, I'm humbled in your presence. I'm naught but a pollen chucking closet growing newbie, spare me, oh master! Spare me!
> 
> But really, no need to flip out. Everywhere you go on these forums, people are going to have a different opinion than you. Something may work for you, something else may work for someone else. Some people may try to correct you, yes; but others are just sharing what worked for them.
> 
> ...


FIRST OFF - Personalities dont grow weed.
Second- GREEN LIGHT! Can you say G-R-E-E-N L-I-G-H-T?
Third - How do MASTERS act? LOL
Fourth - How do you know what Ive done or havent done? Look at my pics. Those are just a small sample of what Ive done. Just so you know that Im diverse in my knowledge and a master at growing soil, hydro, DWC, SCRoG, SOG, Verticle, Perpetual. Im a master at cloning as well. Heres some root pics. Day 5. Two days after this pic was taken the roots tripled in length and were t/ped.
Fifth - I dont care if you find yourself in "HIGH DISBELIEF". You will never get the chance to smoke my gear so its a mute argument you make.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 9, 2012)

Put your dicks away lads... It's so gay


----------



## Miyagi (Feb 9, 2012)

5000joints said:


> For all you HATERS that think you know how to grow weed- Dont listen. Ive already did years of side-by-side comparisons with more strains than I know what to do with.
> BC Purps
> BC God Bud
> East Coast Sour Diesel
> ...


Hey buddy, that list reads like a window into my wet dreams Nice work, I usually do a day or so of dark before I pull and do aiit in the trich department but I'm doing 2 almost side by side grows of the same strain right now. She's a new one to my harem so no baseline to run off but I'll pull one as normal and give the other a week of cold and dark, see what happens!

ps nice roots! I use an aero and thought I was good but that shits on me


----------



## employedmale (Feb 9, 2012)

pistolpanda said:


> 5000's plants are some of the frostiest I've seen to date.


I agree, his plants are awesome. That bud next to the iced tea is sick.

However,


Brick Top said:


> Without a period of light/photosynthesis 72-hours is about as long as plants can continue to carry out what to plants would be normal nighttime functions, then they basically run out of steam and their life cycle ends.


Plants do not have fat stores like humans. Without frequent suger production, the plant is only dying. There is nothing they can burn in an emergancy to keep life proccesses going. 5000s is using logic, but it's flawed. IMO.


----------



## Rumple (Feb 9, 2012)

5000joints said:


> FIRST OFF - Personalities dont grow weed.
> Second- GREEN LIGHT! Can you say G-R-E-E-N L-I-G-H-T?
> Third - How do MASTERS act? LOL
> Fourth - How do you know what Ive done or havent done? Look at my pics. Those are just a small sample of what Ive done. Just so you know that Im diverse in my knowledge and a master at growing soil, hydro, DWC, SCRoG, SOG, Verticle, Perpetual. Im a master at cloning as well. Heres some root pics. Day 5. Two days after this pic was taken the roots tripled in length and were t/ped.
> Fifth - I dont care if you find yourself in "HIGH DISBELIEF". You will never get the chance to smoke my gear so its a mute argument you make.


You left out how handsome and rich you are.


----------



## tremend00oo (Feb 9, 2012)

so let me get this straight 5000joints you flush last 2 weeks (week 8 - 10) and on week 10 a dark period of 7 days while flushing day 1,4,6 is this correct ?


----------



## rocpilefsj (Feb 9, 2012)

tremend00oo said:


> so let me get this straight 5000joints you flush last 2 weeks (week 8 - 10) and on week 10 a dark period of 7 days while flushing day 1,4,6 is this correct ?


Thats 3 weeks of flushing!


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Feb 9, 2012)

i was told from a hydro store owner.. that hes seen stuff grown organicly..and in Canna COCO with Bio Canna or any CAnna product and he couldnt tell the difference between the flushed and not flushed... see COCO needs to be watered at have 20 % run off.. so ur basicly flushing the salts out every watering without nutes.. so every water day flushes.. so now that ive been using coco.. i can say i can only go 5 days with the flush.. or the plants start to die .. and with the 7 days of dark.. i dont think doing 7 days is to much.. but hey man.. wat ever works for u to get the amazing buds u do shouldnt affect anyone else anyways .. so whats the harm... ???? lol iunno y everyone cant just be friendly about it .. but watever.


----------



## RedWhiteBlueGreen (Feb 9, 2012)

Firstly, i don't think anyone can argue with 5000Joints if those pic results were obtained using his described methods - that is the most amazingly sexy series of bud pics i have seen in a long time! Not one is looking either weak & limpy, nor not one showing anything less than an industrial strength coating of crystals! Some of them look like they've been hosed down by a passing THC-laden fire-truck!! Truely stunning pics!

As for me, on my next harvest i'm gonna try a combo of 5000's & Bricktops info and do a 7 day period of ice cold flushes, with the final 72 hrs of this 7 days spent in total darkness. Some useful info tho cheers peeps!


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 9, 2012)

RedWhiteBlueGreen said:


> Firstly, i don't think anyone can argue with 5000Joints if those pic results were obtained using his described methods - that is the most amazingly sexy series of bud pics i have seen in a long time! Not one is looking either weak & limpy, nor not one showing anything less than an industrial strength coating of crystals! Some of them look like they've been hosed down by a passing THC-laden fire-truck!! Truely stunning pics!
> 
> As for me, on my next harvest i'm gonna try a combo of 5000's & Bricktops info and do a 7 day period of ice cold flushes, with the final 72 hrs of this 7 days spent in total darkness. Some useful info tho cheers peeps!


Dude just pic a better strain with a higher THC percentage and more trics. Proper "white strains" and any other good quality strain should look dipped in sugar. 

If not its a shit strain...simples. 

The purpose of the 72 hours darkness is to increase THC % in the already existing trics, it's doesn't add more trics! Your tric number is a genetic factor. It adds more THC to the trics you already have because THC is made mostly in the dark and degrades in light. By removing the latter and boosting the former it can leads to a 30% increase in THC.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2012)

I did the 72 hour dark period on my first harvest on the advice from a good friend / ganja guru. I'm def. glad I did. Nowadays I am unable to do this as I have a perpetual flower room now, and do not harvest everything all at once. But I'm still harvesting enough to not really have space for putting them into a long dark period. Don't even have an extra closet for storing em in the dark. Hopefully my next place will be bigger I can have a room straight dedicated to flush/dark period. That would kick ass.


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 10, 2012)

Man I will try 3 days of dark only but not putting ice on my plants... Or flushing em to much just dark period


----------



## bigv1976 (Feb 10, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Sorry man, pistils catch pollen, trics provide UV protection. As has been stated, the SIMMs Institute did empirical research on it and it gave up to a 30% THC increase (strain dependent), not a 30% tric increase.
> 
> Theres more rubbish myth and legend to growing than there was in Ancient Greece!


If you say so. I have read otherwise from many sources but you are on RIU so you must be right.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 10, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> The purpose of the 72 hours darkness is to increase THC % in the already existing trics, it's doesn't add more trics! Your tric number is a genetic factor.


You are right about how an extended period of darkness increases the amount of THC in existing trichomes and not causing the creation of more/new trichomes. 

But what you said about the number of trichomes being; "a genetic factor" is only so accurate. The genetics of any strain might be called it's upper or highest limits, it's maximum possible level, but there is no guarantee of ever reaching, or even getting all that near to the max, so someone could grow a strain that could be the whitest ever and it not end up being all that white. 

Genetics are about 50% of your final result, with the other 50% being made up of the very best possible growing environment/conditions and grower skill. 

An example about trichome production. The very same strain, and as in clones, grown in regions of higher UV-B rays will produce more trichomes than the same plant will in regions with lower amounts of UV-B. 

So, indoors, if someone adds UV-B lighting they will see an increase in number of trichomes over and above what they would have had, or had in the past when growing the very same strain. All because the growing environment/conditions were more conducive to bringing out more of what the strain's genetics would allow the strain to do or reach. 

What it shows is that genetics are not a guarantee that someone will reach/have/achieve the max the genetics will allow. But instead genetics are only a guarantee of having the possibility to reach/have/achieve IF you provide the best possible growing environment/conditions and have the skill needed to tickle out every last bit of what the genetic coding will allow.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 10, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> You are right about how an extended period of darkness increases the amount of THC in existing trichomes and not causing the creation of more/new trichomes.
> 
> But what you said about the number of trichomes being; "a genetic factor" is only so accurate. The genetics of any strain might be called it's upper or highest limits, it's maximum possible level, but there is no guarantee of ever reaching, or even getting all that near to the max, so someone could grow a strain that could be the whitest ever and it not end up being all that white.
> 
> ...


 Very well said. I have much to learn still. Great input and knowledge there Brick Top. Keep up the good work!


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 10, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Thats 3 weeks of flushing!


_*
EXACTLY!! 
*_
2 weeks with semi-cold water and 1 week of ice-cold water.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 10, 2012)

bigv1976 said:


> If you say so. I have read otherwise from many sources but you are on RIU so you must be right.


He is correct. You tend to stumble upon lots of misinformation on the interwebs (wiki) but learning through science, now that you can't dispute.


----------



## ^^Toblerone^^ (Feb 10, 2012)

5000joints said:


> For all you HATERS that think you know how to grow weed- Dont listen. Ive already did years of side-by-side comparisons with more strains than I know what to do with.
> BC Purps
> BC God Bud
> East Coast Sour Diesel
> ...


very interesting technique.... would you recommend it for ebb and flow in rockwool? my 4" cubes only holds water for about 4 hours with light on, will they be okay with no watering for a few days with light off?

btw, im looking into BC Bud Depot, (BC GOD BUD, BC PURPS). How did you like them? are these solid strains to get??? if not what do you recommend


----------



## SupraSPL (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree a dark period adds frosting for most varieties. Terpenes increase and I am assuming potency increases but it is too subjective for me to tell.


----------



## unohu69 (Feb 10, 2012)

hey there 5000J's, (is that a reference to the 7th generation joint myth?) anyway, i am much more interested in your cloning method, those girls are true root beauty's. 

And yeah BC Purps are my favorite strain so far, my momma is a grape sativa pheno. truly rock ur world stuff. 
Just pulled in a Godbud to, first one was a little early, but the second one is sweet looking, hangn up now..


----------



## FR33MASON (Feb 10, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> He is correct. You tend to stumble upon lots of misinformation on the interwebs (wiki) but learning through science, now that you can't dispute.


Very true but a lot of what has been passed a scientific fact on many threads without any math to back it up and without numbers, it's still just opinion and not fact. That is something to consider when taking in supposed scientific facts.

This is a great thread though and I think I'm going to try this technique for finishing thanks for all the food for thought.


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 10, 2012)

Has anyone tried dark period with Ak47 and big bud??? My first grow so I don't want to Experiment that much, already applied LST , next grow something else


----------



## my1stgrow (Feb 11, 2012)

pistolpanda said:


> 5000, no need blow a gasket. I'm not correcting you, I was asking a question because I intend to do this 7 days of dark technique. Forgive me, oh all knowing master of the cannabis cultivation, I'm humbled in your presence. I'm naught but a pollen chucking closet growing newbie, spare me, oh master! Spare me!
> 
> But really, no need to flip out. Everywhere you go on these forums, people are going to have a different opinion than you. Something may work for you, something else may work for someone else. Some people may try to correct you, yes; but others are just sharing what worked for them.
> 
> ...


I'm a newbie myself, but I gotta add my 2 cents. I believe its dark plus water plus NO ventilation and NO cerculation that equals mold. I learned this from watering at night in my beginning days and getting mold to later running the 72 hrs of dark without a worry at all do to room upgrades. N


----------



## my1stgrow (Feb 11, 2012)

pistolpanda said:


> Seven days of dark? **stumbles over plants and gear while trying to water**
> 
> On a more serious note, how do you water them during this dark phase? I know that if you expose your plants to light during the dark hours of flowering, you risk stressing them and causing hermaphrodites. Do the plants mind a few minutes of light while you water them?


Halairious btw I litterally lol'd


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 11, 2012)

I wonder the same thing. on Weed Nerd Ep 30 Subcool goes into this dudes garden and they turn the HPS lights on in his flowering room for a good 2-3 minutes and he says alright lets get out of here now I don't want to mess up your dark cycle...dude had like 50 good plants in there


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 11, 2012)

^^Toblerone^^ said:


> very interesting technique.... would you recommend it for ebb and flow in rockwool? my 4" cubes only holds water for about 4 hours with light on, will they be okay with no watering for a few days with light off?
> 
> btw, im looking into BC Bud Depot, (BC GOD BUD, BC PURPS). How did you like them? are these solid strains to get??? if not what do you recommend


I would *NOT* do this with EBB & FLOW systems. *ONLY SOIL. 
*I love love love the BC PURPS. I hate the GOD BUD! IT TRULY SUCKS ASS! Even crossing the God Bud never produced anything special. I have my last F1 hybrid Im testing now. Its a God Bud x G-Force. Still doesnt look or smell that great.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 11, 2012)

unohu69 said:


> hey there 5000J's, (is that a reference to the 7th generation joint myth?) anyway, i am much more interested in your cloning method, those girls are true root beauty's. And yeah BC Purps are my favorite strain so far, my momma is a grape sativa pheno. truly rock ur world stuff. Just pulled in a Godbud to, first one was a little early, but the second one is sweet looking, hangn up now..


I use an EZ-CLONE 120 w/ Olivias Clone Solution / Pro-Tekt / SuperThrive. I use CLONEX GEL for the dip. PH balanced to 5.9. Rez Temps at 70.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 11, 2012)

5000joints said:


> _*
> EXACTLY!!
> *_
> 2 weeks with semi-cold water and 1 week of ice-cold water.


3 weeks of no nutrients during the peak of flower...? You're a noob man, you havnt a clue how to grow a daisy let alone cannabis.


----------



## mccumcumber (Feb 11, 2012)

It's organic soil so it's not really a flush, more of a heavy watering than anything else.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 12, 2012)

HarryKnuckle, You are now on my ignore list. PISS OFF!


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 12, 2012)

What is your temp/humidity in the room you hang your buds in to dry?


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 12, 2012)

5000joints said:


> HarryKnuckle, You are now on my ignore list. PISS OFF!


Fair enough, but if you go off telling people not to feed for the last 3 weeks of flower you're a noob and shouldn't be giving advice of any kind. 

I hope the newer growers reading this thread don't fall into the "noob in expert clothing" trap youve set, 3 weeks without nutes will kill your yield more than anything else you could possibly do. 

This site is really suffering from all the myth and bullshit coming from some newer members...


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 12, 2012)

How long before harvest time u recommend to stop feeding with nutes??


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 13, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> How long before harvest time u recommend to stop feeding with nutes??


You don't need to stop, just gradually lessen them towards the end and then give them a nice slow dry and cure. Smooth smoke needs a slow dry and cure, don't listen to the "it's nutrients in the buds" crowd, flushers actually translocate mobile nutrients from their leaves INTO their buds by flushing


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 13, 2012)

not feeding anything especially nitrogen and magnesium for the last 10 days does move mobile nutrients into the buds from the leaves but this is in the form of growth and not nitrogen still trapped in the bud. I have ran tests and the bud that was fed up until harvest came out a darker color after done curing resulting in a lesser quality smoke. The bud that is not fed anything for the last 10 days always cures into some lime green frosty smoke. I have also read that tests have been done showing that newer leaf growth will produce more trichomes when the nitrogen has fallen out of the plant. This does not necessarily mean the buds get frosty as a result of this but frosty leaves are always a good thing in my rooms. It also improves the burnability, flavor and overall quality of the smoke.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 13, 2012)

Dank Raptor said:


> not feeding anything especially nitrogen and magnesium for the last 10 days does move mobile nutrients into the buds from the leaves but this is in the form of growth and not nitrogen still trapped in the bud. I have ran tests and the bud that was fed up until harvest came out a darker color after done curing resulting in a lesser quality smoke. The bud that is not fed anything for the last 10 days always cures into some lime green frosty smoke. I have also read that tests have been done showing that newer leaf growth will produce more trichomes when the nitrogen has fallen out of the plant. This does not necessarily mean the buds get frosty as a result of this but frosty leaves are always a good thing in my rooms. It also improves the burnability, flavor and overall quality of the smoke.


Nitrogen "fallen out"? Where do you people think the nutrients "go to"? The plant doesn't "excrete" them.


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 13, 2012)

Well i think ppl need to respect other opinions in my opinion I lyk thinks natural... If nutes weren't that important I wouldnt give them at all I will try to stop feeding nutes at least 1 week before harvest and also I will flush 1 week before harvest, that's my opinion and that's my conclusion any1 can do w/e da fck they want with their bitchesss and everyone will say my way is the way buds talk so if anyone have the "best" way should post some pics of ur buds n less talking


----------



## RL420 (Feb 13, 2012)

This is what *subcoo**l* says about 3 day dark cycle. Please watch, skip to 33:33 in the video to hear his comments. 

[video=youtube_share;1S_2rDJmRo0]http://youtu.be/1S_2rDJmRo0[/video]


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 13, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Nitrogen "fallen out"? Where do you people think the nutrients "go to"? The plant doesn't "excrete" them.


Nutrients are excreted in the form of growth, at least in my gardens.

Most people at least know what a nitrogen def. is. Do you read your plants at all?


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 13, 2012)

THIS IS THE LAST TIME I DO THIS!!!!!
I WILL NOT PUT ANYMORE TIME SHOWING THE PICS IVE ALREADY SHOWN A THOUSAND TIMES TO PROVE THIS POINT!!!
WHERE IN THESE PICS DOES IT SHOW THEM SUFFERING IN WIEGHT, DENSITY, OR ANYTHING FOR THAT MATTER!?!?!? MY PLANTS ARE PERFECT!!! You can say I cant grow a daisy never mind a cannabis plant all you want. My buds smoke yours anyday of the week! My weed is super sticky, Burns with a white ash, and tastes exactly like it should. Everyone who smokes my weed, including growers with 10-15 years experience all take lessons from me with no questions asked after smoking my budz.


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 13, 2012)

5000 I have a question, do u see more color given by putting under dark period or it's just the strain also have u ever tried dark period on auto strain under 24on?? Also .. When is the right time for dark period in ur opinion? Not trying he ice thing YET as a first time grower afraid of screwing things up. Hopefully some day my nugs get as beautiful as urs


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 13, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> 5000 I have a question, do u see more color given by putting under dark period or it's just the strain also have u ever tried dark period on auto strain under 24on?? Also .. When is the right time for dark period in ur opinion? Not trying he ice thing YET as a first time grower afraid of screwing things up. Hopefully some day my nugs get as beautiful as urs


No color change at all. Never grew an auto before. The directions are all on page 1 for the best times. There is no ICE involved in the flush. Just very cold water. As cold as the tap will get it. I appreciate your kind words but I think its easier to screw things up if you dont take advice from an experienced grower.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 13, 2012)

uffffffffffffffffffffff chill winstonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ....


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 13, 2012)

Subcool is about as much of an innovator and an "expert" as anyone here. No nutes for 3 weeks is retarded. 72hours dark does work but not the way you think.
Pick up a plant biology book and start on the intro, chapter 1 might be a stretch for you at this point.


----------



## althor (Feb 13, 2012)

FR33MASON said:


> Very true but a lot of what has been passed a scientific fact on many threads without any math to back it up and without numbers, it's still just opinion and not fact. That is something to consider when taking in supposed scientific facts.
> 
> This is a great thread though and I think I'm going to try this technique for finishing thanks for all the food for thought.



Problem with science, you can have 5 scientific reports and all 5 contradict each other. Science is a long long way from being FACT.


----------



## Rumple (Feb 13, 2012)

Folks love to quote science that is made up in one's head. 
And that is a scientific fact... Look it up.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 14, 2012)

To be totally honest with you all, Ive been doing the dark/cold water thing for 5 years now. Not every plant I do goes thru this process since I've grow perpetual most of the time and have done this with quite a few strains. Ive done it with about 25 plants. I used to flush for the last ten days. Then harvest. My Purps still wouldnt burn right after curing for about 3 -4 weeks. It was still burning alittle black and was a bitch to keep lit in a zig-zag. So I started flushing for 2 weeks. This helped alot and the color was rapidly coming out of the leaves and turning bright yellow. I noticed that if I flushed them until all the color was gone in the top 1/3 of the plant leaves, then the weed was just perfect for smoking after 1 week in a jar. ((Obviously 3-4 months in a jar curing would be ideal but I dont have this luxury of sitting on my harvest that long.)) 
So anyways, 1 week in a jar and the joint burns very nice. The ash is white. The weed stays lit most of the time. and it just tastes and burns suppurb. Once I snap off a fan leaf, if it tastes bitter, the plant needs more flushing. If it tastes like nothing, like tap water, then its ready for harvest. After 3 weeks in a jar the weed is perfect for smoking. This is due to the flushing for 2 weeks. 14 days of flushing every 4 days. Thats 5 flushes before harvesting. The chloraphyl in the leaves is almost gone at this point. This is when the weed burns best for me and my strains.

This trick doesnt add any new trichomes but adds to the already existing trichomes. The trichs get much fatter. They seem to swell up like fat little mushrooms. I used to use CO2. I spent around 1200 bucks for the whole setup. I havent used co2 in the last 4 grows so Im loosing 25% - 20% of yield but the dark/cold water technique will add 20%-30% more girth to the trichomes. So this helps when trying to get the most from your plants if you dont have an elaborate grow-op. Most people have basics and thats it. I just happen to have an elaborate set-up but I just cant use it all here so I got to make the best with what I can use. This just helps alot anytime Ive done it. The weed is better than it wouldve been had I flushed for 7 - 10 days and harvested. 

This is my experience. 2 each his own. Good luck with whomever this may have helped. PEACE.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 14, 2012)

5000joints said:


> To be totally honest with you all, Ive been doing the dark/cold water thing for 5 years now. Not every plant I do goes thru this process since I've grow perpetual most of the time and have done this with quite a few strains. Ive done it with about 25 plants. I used to flush for the last ten days. Then harvest. My Purps still wouldnt burn right after curing for about 3 -4 weeks. It was still burning alittle black and was a bitch to keep lit in a zig-zag. So I started flushing for 2 weeks. This helped alot and the color was rapidly coming out of the leaves and turning bright yellow. I noticed that if I flushed them until all the color was gone in the top 1/3 of the plant leaves, then the weed was just perfect for smoking after 1 week in a jar. ((Obviously 3-4 months in a jar curing would be ideal but I dont have this luxury of sitting on my harvest that long.))
> So anyways, 1 week in a jar and the joint burns very nice. The ash is white. The weed stays lit most of the time. and it just tastes and burns suppurb. Once I snap off a fan leaf, if it tastes bitter, the plant needs more flushing. If it tastes like nothing, like tap water, then its ready for harvest. After 3 weeks in a jar the weed is perfect for smoking. This is due to the flushing for 2 weeks. 14 days of flushing every 4 days. Thats 5 flushes before harvesting. The chloraphyl in the leaves is almost gone at this point. This is when the weed burns best for me and my strains.
> 
> This trick doesnt add any new trichomes but adds to the already existing trichomes. The trichs get much fatter. They seem to swell up like fat little mushrooms. I used to use CO2. I spent around 1200 bucks for the whole setup. I havent used co2 in the last 4 grows so Im loosing 25% - 20% of yield but the dark/cold water technique will add 20%-30% more girth to the trichomes. So this helps when trying to get the most from your plants if you dont have an elaborate grow-op. Most people have basics and thats it. I just happen to have an elaborate set-up but I just cant use it all here so I got to make the best with what I can use. This just helps alot anytime Ive done it. The weed is better than it wouldve been had I flushed for 7 - 10 days and harvested.
> ...


20-30% more girth on the trics? How'd you measure that exactly? How do you know it's not strain/pheno related? How do you know that the same plants wouldn't develop the exact same (most would say better) without the dark/flush?

Why do you ignore the empirical evidence which clearly states the perfect amount of dark is 72 hours?

Until you can answer those, it's just "he said she said" hippy bullshit. 

Sorry dude, you made the claims, the onus of proof is on you not me.


----------



## ianseifertemery (Feb 14, 2012)

72 hrs is wht ive always known shocking tha plant to much can cause stress which can produce seeds


----------



## RL420 (Feb 14, 2012)

ianseifertemery said:


> 72 hrs is wht ive always known shocking tha plant to much can cause stress which can produce seeds


farting in your grow room can prolly cause stress


----------



## bigv1976 (Feb 14, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You don't need to stop, just gradually lessen them towards the end and then give them a nice slow dry and cure. Smooth smoke needs a slow dry and cure, don't listen to the "it's nutrients in the buds" crowd, flushers actually translocate mobile nutrients from their leaves INTO their buds by flushing


This dude is always bashing the flush but I challenge you to find one grower in High Times that will tell you not to flush.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 14, 2012)

bigv1976 said:


> This dude is always bashing the flush but I challenge you to find one grower in High Times that will tell you not to flush.


You mean that hydro equipment advertisement POS excuse for a "Growing Magazine"? It's hardly the Mecca of Cannabis in fairness, just a seed/equipment advertisement magazine. Infact they shouldn't even charge for it it's so packed full of shite.

Edit: Read this thread, it's by as close to a proven "master grower" as you can get. The head of Sensi Seeds even gives his verdict on the flushing myth. 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


----------



## RL420 (Feb 14, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You mean that hydro equipment advertisement POS excuse for a "Growing Magazine"? It's hardly the Mecca of Cannabis in fairness, just a seed/equipment advertisement magazine. Infact they shouldn't even charge for it it's so packed full of shite.
> 
> Edit: Read this thread, it's by as close to a proven "master grower" as you can get. The head of Sensi Seeds even gives his verdict on the flushing myth.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


thats a good post


----------



## MJstudent (Feb 15, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> EDIT: Purple strains are for noobs btw


correction my friend. only noobs go out of there way to SMOKE purple strains. if growing some purple is going to get you another $250/p your an idiot for not growing it. and if you calling out other people on lies id suggest leaaving a link to things when you claim to have a study show the damn study. you know the rules here, no pics it didnt happen. 5000's got the pics. you dont


----------



## MJstudent (Feb 15, 2012)

ianseifertemery said:


> 72 hrs is wht ive always known shocking tha plant to much can cause stress which can produce seeds


when done at the end of the life cycle ad then you chop it down those would have to be some fast growing seeds


----------



## kermit2692 (Feb 15, 2012)

ya harrekin id love to know where you get off telling this guy his method sucks when he has the pics to prove it doesnt...also you say 72 hours of dark is perfect, but you dont back that up any better than 5000 backed his method up in fact at least he has pics...that look quite good i might add...personally i have only tried the 3 days of dark myself and didnt notice a huge difference just a slight ripening maybe i will try a week next time and see what happens...also anyone who has grown should be able to tell after the very first time of flushing properly, that it is a necesity anyone who thinks flushing isnt necesary think about any fruit in the world it starts to die at the end of the season and so leaching nutes and killing the plant in essence lets it know to ripen and finish up, no science there just common sense


----------



## kermit2692 (Feb 15, 2012)

i will say i think 3 weeks of flushing is a bit much but hey hes getting the results...if it isnt broken dont try and fix it right?


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 15, 2012)

MJstudent said:


> correction my friend. only noobs go out of there way to SMOKE purple strains. if growing some purple is going to get you another $250/p your an idiot for not growing it. and if you calling out other people on lies id suggest leaaving a link to things when you claim to have a study show the damn study. you know the rules here, no pics it didnt happen. 5000's got the pics. you dont


I did in my last post  Plus two weeks of darkness/3 weeks of flushing at the end of flower? I can only provide a link to a Downs Syndrome charity? Cos that's the only place someone who treats their plants like that and calls themselves a grower. 

People pay extra for Purps? Well theres my point proven right there. 

My pics are available, and unlike some I don't claim to be a "master" or an "expert", I just grow an awesome product by giving the plants as close to what they need as possible whilst avoid stupid myths and legends.

Anyone can do it, it's not exactly difficult to just give a plant what it needs/wants.


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 15, 2012)

What is wrong with purple strains?


----------



## RL420 (Feb 15, 2012)

oldluck said:


> what is wrong with purple strains?



noobs only brah


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 15, 2012)

But what do you mean, could you please explain?


----------



## RL420 (Feb 15, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> But what do you mean, could you please explain?



im just kidding man, purp strains are great, amazing bag appeal if thats what you're going for.


----------



## resinousflowers (Feb 15, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You don't need to stop, just gradually lessen them towards the end and then give them a nice slow dry and cure. Smooth smoke needs a slow dry and cure, don't listen to the "it's nutrients in the buds" crowd, flushers actually translocate mobile nutrients from their leaves INTO their buds by flushing


thats incorrect.you actually force your plants to use up its sugar reserves it has stored in its leaves which actually improves the flavour of your bud.it also helps get rid of the Chlorophyl in the leaves which also improves the final product.flushing is very important when using chemical nutrients.


----------



## resinousflowers (Feb 15, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You mean that hydro equipment advertisement POS excuse for a "Growing Magazine"? It's hardly the Mecca of Cannabis in fairness, just a seed/equipment advertisement magazine. Infact they shouldn't even charge for it it's so packed full of shite.
> 
> Edit: Read this thread, it's by as close to a proven "master grower" as you can get. The head of Sensi Seeds even gives his verdict on the flushing myth.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


in that article it sais "* Most attributes blamed on unflushed buds may be the result of unbalanced nutrition and/or OVERFERT and unproper drying/curing."

now lets face facts and admit that most ppl overfeed their plants.and if you do that then no amount of drying/curing properly will fix that.
this is another reason why flushing is essential.also there are botanists who will disagree with **the administrator at Sensi Seeds. 
*


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 15, 2012)

LOL, I'm a nuub and growing a purple strain (thc bomb, querkle). Was wondering if I messed up on choice. Will be growing white widow, black widow and diesel next.



RL420 said:


> im just kidding man, purp strains are great, amazing bag appeal if thats what you're going for.


----------



## MJstudent (Feb 15, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> People pay extra for Purps? Well theres my point proven right there.


whats your point ? that you dont rely on no stinkin market? well thats great if your not selling your product, but people do love purple strains whether its better or not, so supply and demand states that people will grow purple whether its the best or not because the bucks are there. things change colors bro its nature, how does it make it worse?


----------



## Rumple (Feb 16, 2012)

MJstudent said:


> you know the rules here, no pics it didnt happen. 5000's got the pics. you dont


I agree 100%. I think the one week dark period and ice water does more for the grower's peace of mind then for the potency of his product. But...... 5000joints is growing some damn fine weed regardless. To say he can't grow weed (after seeing his photos) is beyond retarded. His method is producing a quality product and his opinion should be taken seriously.

No dark period or ice water:


----------



## kermit2692 (Feb 16, 2012)

the question still stands though...had you gone with a dark period would it have made a difference....definately cant hurt. nice trichrome production btw what strain?


----------



## jpill (Feb 16, 2012)

I wouldn't flush my plant with plain water at all. Plain water molecules don't bond to fertilizer molecules well (A proven fact) . Why give up the last 14 days of your harvest, a time when you can really add weight to "flush" with water? All that does is deprive your plant of nutrients. Your starving your plant near the end of its cycle. That makes no sense. 

What you should be doing is flushing with 100% organic nutrients. "Pure Blend Pro (Bloom)" (Budswel) to name a few.I will edit more organic options tomorrow , its late and i'm tired! Think about it man, flush with ORGANIC nutrients and stop starving your plant. I guarantee you 100% you would have a better yielding , great tasting , non salted toxic medicine if you did this. Plants don't store nutrients. I don't want to hear that BS. 

If you watered with 100% organic nutrients for the last 14 days it would be 100 times better than flushing with plain water in every aspect. Since its an organic flush you will have no problems what so ever. As for 7 days of darkness, I wouldn't do that either , the most I would do is 72 hours. 

Not trying to be rude or disrespectful, I guess I just grow a little different from you and would like to share my opinion ! Your bud looks great, I just agree to disagree !


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 16, 2012)

How can I made organic homemade???


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 16, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> ya harrekin id love to know where you get off telling this guy his method sucks when he has the pics to prove it doesnt...also you say 72 hours of dark is perfect, but you dont back that up any better than 5000 backed his method up in fact at least he has pics...that look quite good i might add...personally i have only tried the 3 days of dark myself and didnt notice a huge difference just a slight ripening maybe i will try a week next time and see what happens...also anyone who has grown should be able to tell after the very first time of flushing properly, that it is a necesity anyone who thinks flushing isnt necesary think about any fruit in the world it starts to die at the end of the season and so leaching nutes and killing the plant in essence lets it know to ripen and finish up, no science there just common sense


Are you a dum-dum or something? The 72 hours dark isn't something I made up, it was studied by an institute called SIMMs, why would they say to do 72 hours if a week was better? 

And to the guy who say flush with organic nutes...how does the N,P & K differ chemically if it's organic or "chemical"? There's no sense in flushing, where do the "chemicals" go? They're not "used up", plants don't take a shit or excrete chemical elements, it uses them to build structures.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 16, 2012)

By the way HarreKnuckle, your signature is disgusting!


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 16, 2012)

jpill said:


> I wouldn't flush my plant with plain water at all. Plain water molecules don't bond to fertilizer molecules well (A proven fact) . Why give up the last 14 days of your harvest, a time when you can really add weight to "flush" with water? All that does is deprive your plant of nutrients. Your starving your plant near the end of its cycle. That makes no sense.
> 
> What you should be doing is flushing with 100% organic nutrients. "Pure Blend Pro (Bloom)" (Budswel) to name a few.I will edit more organic options tomorrow , its late and i'm tired! Think about it man, flush with ORGANIC nutrients and stop starving your plant. I guarantee you 100% you would have a better yielding , great tasting , non salted toxic medicine if you did this. Plants don't store nutrients. I don't want to hear that BS.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your opinion. You didnt call me a Padawan, or a Newb. You didnt attack my grow style. I appreciate a post like this even if we dont agree on some points. I use FFOF soil so the plant is still getting the small amount of trace nutrients that it needs between flushes. This is what everyone is forgetting about. I posted all the facts in the first post. Even in the opening lines. But still........I find myself going over and over the same points that people ask me about that was already written pages ago.


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 16, 2012)

3 days/72 hrs of darkness works, not more resin, just more potent resin already present. The cold water shock and flushing plus the additional 4 days of darkness is just hype that helps with the POS(power of suggestion)...


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Will be growing *white widow, black widow* and diesel next.


Are you saying you will be growing both White Widow and Black Widow?

Why? Why would you want to grow a knockoff when you also plan to grow the original Cup winning genetics?

A number of years ago the original White Widow was renamed Black Widow by it's creator, Scott Blakey (AKA Shantibaba). Everything else, everything sold under the name White Widow (or anything sold under the name Black Widow but from a different breeder) is a fake, a fugazi, a knockoff. 

If you meant you would be growing both White Widow and Black Widow, I would suggest dropping the White Widow and replacing it with another strain. Possibly Mr. Nice Seeds Medicine Man (the original White Rhino) or maybe Mr. Nice Seeds Shark Shock (the original Great White Shark) or Serious Seeds White Russian (that is if you want to remain in the 'White' family.)


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 16, 2012)

5000joints said:


> I appreciate your opinion. You didnt call me a Padawan, or a Newb. You didnt attack my grow style. I appreciate a post like this even if we dont agree on some points. I use FFOF soil so the plant is still getting the small amount of trace nutrients that it needs between flushes. This is what everyone is forgetting about. I posted all the facts in the first post. Even in the opening lines. But still........I find myself going over and over the same points that people ask me about that was already written pages ago.


You still don't get it...noone here cares if you put your dick in the soil for better "rooting" (pun definately intended), they're your plants to do with what you want. 

However (and this part is key) without any sort of data proving your claims, suggesting your method is somehow better than the scientifically accepted, universally agriculturally used method of "give them what they want" and then selling your folk stories as fact to poor noobs who know no better is not cool. Especially if your method (3 weeks flushing/1 week of darkness) has the potential to damage growth at a key point in the plants life (as many here have pointed out to you). 

I know you want rep and for people to think you're "cool", but your methodology is flawed, your results unrecorded and your "study" subject to extreme experimenter bias. 

Repeatability, reliability and relevance, how many of those does this fit into? Only one, and only slightly.


----------



## FR33MASON (Feb 16, 2012)

althor said:


> Problem with science, you can have 5 scientific reports and all 5 contradict each other. Science is a long long way from being FACT.


Again most of those reports usually have no mathematics with their claim so yes it is only just a claim until the numbers are presented. Mathematics are 100% finite. It is the human factor in any equation that can create mistakes. Without math(the master science) there is no science fact period.


----------



## FR33MASON (Feb 16, 2012)

In the horticultural world, to ensure that plants will perform in the real world as described, a trial is instituted. I think that a trials thread might not be such a bad idea. Utilizing plant trials utilizes the scientific method and would weed out a lot of controversy over technique and cultivar combos. This dark period issue is an easy one to start with.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2012)

FR33MASON said:


> This dark period issue is an easy one to start with.


That one (as in a 72-hour period of darkness prior to harvest) has been scientifically proven. It is just that many people refuse to accept the results.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 16, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> That one (as in a 72-hour period of darkness prior to harvest) has been scientifically proven. It is just that many people refuse to accept the results.


And further to that people seem to think they can just add on a few days and expect the result to be better...it's 72 hours, if it was more beneficial to do 96 hours the researchers would've found that.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> And further to that people seem to think they can just add on a few days and expect the result to be better...it's 72 hours, if it was more beneficial to do 96 hours the researchers would've found that.



People refer to plant "energy," I sometimes do myself because it is understood and accepted by most, but in a way it's more like food or fuel, but plants that go without light for photosynthesis to create more food/fuel/energy cannot go on functioning indefinitely. 72-hours is about the max they can continue to do anything, and after that they're just dead plants sitting in the dark. 

But beliefs are very difficult to overcome. If someone believes there is a cause and effect, if they believe there are dots that can be connected that will make a picture, they believe it and most times there is no shifting what they believe.


----------



## canniboss (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the informative post 5KJ. I am gonna try a variation on your technique in the next few weeks, I use a lot of the same nutes as you and have a couple nice NL5's at about 5 weeks flower. Don't worry about the haters, some people just lurk and wait and LURK waiting to pounce on any thread that says anything that might get a few hits and starts flaming in the hope that people will +rep his prickishness. And Yes! I knew you would guess that by some people I mean Harrekin


----------



## mccumcumber (Feb 16, 2012)

> *
> People refer to plant "energy," I sometimes do myself because it is understood and accepted by most, but in a way it's more like food or fuel, but plants that go without light for photosynthesis to create more food/fuel/energy cannot go on functioning indefinitely. 72-hours is about the max they can continue to do anything, and after that they're just dead plants sitting in the dark. *


Very true, someone has taken a bio 101 class. More than three days without light and the plant will start to die. You're essentially just starting the drying process early if you leave them in the dark longer than 3 days.

I posted why you ought to flush earlier... but I'll do it again, just to clear up some confusion.

The area around the roots is called the rhizosphere, this where the plant exchanges its hydrogen cation for other cations (your nutrition). When growing "organically" you let the microbes in your soil provide nutrition by exuding it (through death or defecation) in the rhizosphere and the roots exchange their hydrogen molecule for another cation, or an anion is attracted to the hydrogen in the roots and it gets absorbed this way.

*The way salt based nutrients (chemical ferts) give your plant nutrition is by skipping the whole process of microbes exuding food and going straight to the roots. Obviously what is not used by the plant is then left in your soil and acts as a build up that can be used later. Most of the time this salt build up is unwanted though and that's why flushing became common practice.

*You are flushing to get the salt out of your medium. If you are using organic nutrition that is truly organic then you won't have any salt in your soil, because salts kill bugs. However, there are tons of companies, like AN, that claim to be organic and they're not. Flushing exists because of over feeding to be completely honest. Salt build ups will cause nasty fucking smoke if you don't get rid of it. However, if you are feeding your plant properly throughout harvest, you may not even need to flush, even if you used 100% synthetic nutrition.

This theory that the plant stores energy that will be given to the buds if you deprive your plant makes no sense. The deficiencies that you see from excessive flushing doesn't mean that the nutrition went from the leaves to the buds. It means that the leaves are no longer getting the nutrition they need to go on with their daily function, absorbing light. Now, what's especially interesting about this, is that if you your leaves are not absorbing as much light as possible, your plant is not working at maximum efficiency meaning that bud production is SIGNIFICANTLY reduced. There's a reason why we don't flush our tomatoes or any other annuals for that matter.

*If you are keeping your leaves green throughout harvest, you are doing a good job.* Uncle Ben says this over and over again, and there's a good reason for it. There's a positive correlation between healthy plants and good bud production. If you make that your primary concern then you will have great smoke, period.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> Very true, someone has taken a bio 101 class. More than three days without light and the plant will start to die. You're essentially just starting the drying process early if you leave them in the dark longer than 3 days.
> 
> I posted why you ought to flush earlier... but I'll do it again, just to clear up some confusion.
> 
> ...


I once read something about cannabis plants grown outdoors that was rather interesting, and that they basically do something of a flush on their own. 

When the days get very short near the end of the growing season conditions can also become bad and the soil can be or nearing being depleted and when the days become short enough plants will cut way back on what they take up from the soil/ground and instead rely on what is stored. 

It is a survival technique where they hit a point that they 'know' they can finish on their own, so they do, and it is all to assure that seeds finish being created and mature.

So in a way the idea of a plant finishing it's life cycle by cannibalizing itself is a normal natural function ... BUT only to assure viable seeds, not to bulk up buds or maximize cannabinoids and terpenoids. 

Uncle Ben has it right.


----------



## mccumcumber (Feb 16, 2012)

That's really interesting, do you happen to remember what the article was called? I'd like to give that a read.


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 16, 2012)

Why?? I guess because I have both. From the 1st time I have ordered seeds I have learned a lot about growing, breeders, and seedbanks. I have lots of different seeds to grow now, some are knockoff's (which I didn't know at the time) and some are cup winning genetics. I grow for myself only and will spend years trying new or different strains knockoff or not. If I don't grow each, would I truly know the difference between knockoff's and good genetics? Plus being the nub I am, I would much rather learn with knockoff's and then grow good genetics to the best of my environment. Every grow for a while, I will be changing my room trying to make it better for the plants. When I feel like I can grow plants like in the mags and like how most of you guys grow now, I will only be using good genetics. Then I will be able to give more of a honest opinion on knockoff's and cup genetics since I would have grown and smoked both. I'm sure some knockoff's are pretty good genetics to don't you think? Just asking because I am still very new to this. I love how you explain things brick top, I can't wait to learn more so you won't be talking over my head half the time. Thanks for all your imput.



Brick Top said:


> Are you saying you will be growing both White Widow and Black Widow?
> 
> Why? Why would you want to grow a knockoff when you also plan to grow the original Cup winning genetics?
> 
> ...


----------



## st0wner (Feb 16, 2012)

the idea is sound imo. how ever would this help to reveg a plant?


----------



## mccumcumber (Feb 16, 2012)

To grow plants like they do in the "mags:" 
1) Day time temps ~75
2) Night time temps ~60
3) Good reflective material (Mylar, titanium white, etc.)
4) Proper lighting for amount of space. There is such a thing as too much light and there is definitely such a thing as not enough. There are many threads here about lumen output, check them out.
5) Knowing your medium and being comfortable with it. (I prefer soil, however, going to give aquaponics a try some day)
6) Knowing your strain, grow something out two or three times and you'll get better at it each time.
7) Watering/feeding on a schedule. Know in advanced when you're going to water and how much you're going to water after experimenting the first round of growing a certain strain. Stick to regular watering and you will be happy.

For outdoor skip steps 1-4

Edit: They're listed in order of priority. As you can see nutrition is last, because in most cases less nutrition is more.


----------



## jpill (Feb 16, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Are you a dum-dum or something? The 72 hours dark isn't something I made up, it was studied by an institute called SIMMs, why would they say to do 72 hours if a week was better?
> 
> And to the guy who say flush with organic nutes...how does the N,P & K differ chemically if it's organic or "chemical"? There's no sense in flushing, where do the "chemicals" go? They're not "used up", plants don't take a shit or excrete chemical elements, it uses them to build structures.


I see your logic for not flushing, your saying the NPK elements don't stay with the end product, Its just hanging around in the soil correct? Well I do know that organics makes your cannabis taste better so i'm winning there.! So on my current crop, i'm going to rinse with organics for the last week and not last 2 weeks. I'm using air pots so i'll be able to water at least 3 times in 1 week.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 17, 2012)

canniboss said:


> Thanks for the informative post 5KJ. I am gonna try a variation on your technique in the next few weeks, I use a lot of the same nutes as you and have a couple nice NL5's at about 5 weeks flower. Don't worry about the haters, some people just lurk and wait and LURK waiting to pounce on any thread that says anything that might get a few hits and starts flaming in the hope that people will +rep his prickishness. And Yes! I knew you would guess that by some people I mean Harrekin


Are you joking me? There's so many other people here agreeing with what I say, yet I alone am a prick. 

I don't care about rep, (my bar is full anyways,lol) I have a girlfriend, as much as some people with no lives want to be a legend on the "gr0w forumz" I'd rather spend my time in real life. 

What I do hate when I log on here is to see people spouting off foolish information to unwitting noobs. How many people have already been lead astray in this thread already?

But if you wanna live in a fantasy where not feeding a plant for 3 weeks up to harvest and then letting it sit in the dark for 7 days then cool, but you are a noob for thinking its beneficial. 

It's like saying putting sugar in your gas tank makes your car run better, sure Iv never personally tried it myself, but I know for a fact it's a stupid thing to do.


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 17, 2012)

Why sweat it Harry? Noobs want an easy, magical way to grow sticky buds. God forbid they try the old, boring, tried and trued hoticultural methods that keep plants green and leafy until harvest. Green, healthy plants produce the best yields and stickiest buds, period.....


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 17, 2012)

well why doesnt someone harvest a branch prior to dark period, a branch 3 days in, and a branch 7 days in


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 17, 2012)

cowboylogic said:


> Why sweat it Harry? Noobs want an easy, magical way to grow sticky buds. God forbid they try the old, boring, tried and trued hoticultural methods that keep plants green and leafy until harvest. Green, healthy plants produce the best yields and stickiest buds, period.....


REALLY? I grew for 3 years before trying this dark period/cold water/ flush technique. 
I would flush my plants for a week. thats 3x before harvest.
I tried 2 weeks of flush and my weed burned much smoother, stayed lit, had white ash, and tasted perfect.
Once I couldnt use my Co2 at the new place ,I tried 2 weeks flushing and 3 days in the dark with the same cuttings of Purps, G-Force and Mango Ide been growing for years prior. I gained signifacant trichome girth the first time I did this.
Next harvest, I tried the 3 days of dark and cold water flushing. The bud was more potent than the last batch. The trichomes seemed alittle thicker too by eye and by scope.
The next harvest I left 4 Purps in the dark w/ cold flushes for 7 days. They came out exactly the same as the 3 days of dark/cold water flushing, BUT! They had 5% more amber trichomes than the last batch.

THIS IS MY EXPERIENCE. I am not a newb looking for a quick magical experience to get sticky buds. Matter of fact, Im just the opposite. Only giving the plant what it needs when it needs it, Having the proper grow equipment, nutrients, medium, and all that stuff combined will give you good buds. 

This technique I do works for me and Im sticking to it. 3 days of dark is ideal. 7 days of dark only degrades the THC a bit more so I get a few more amber trichomes. Thats it.


----------



## Ganjagoddess421 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm new to the site, but not to growing. I have to say, while you're bud does look nice, it'd be bigger and better if you didn't starve it for 3 weeks.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 17, 2012)

My equipment:
VEG ROOM - 600w MH w/ SolarMax Veg Conversion 7200*k w/ 55,000 lumens/ SunSystem 10 600w HPS ballast/ PXM-1 Power Expander / cieling fan for air movement.

FLOWER ROOM - 2 - 600w HPS lamps w/ Yield Master 2 Supreme 6" aircooled glass hoods w/ SunMaster HPS bulbs 90,000 lumens
PXM-1 Power Expander
Sentinal EVC-2 Environment controller
Sentinal CPPM-1 Co2 controller w/ propane tank and 6 burner Co2 generator that combines with the EVC-2
Air conditioner for summer
6" Inline Fan intake for winter
Can Filter 66 w/ 6" High Output Can-Fan.
Humidifier
6" duct work going from the Can Filter through both lights and outside.
EZ-CLONE 120 SITE w/ 2 tube 4' shoplight w/ soft blue grow bulbs. Customized w/ better stronger air pump and water stones.
I have rolls of mylar, over 200 nursery pots of various sizes, tarps, tape, Nutrients of all sorts, and on and on and on.....
Ive been growing for 6 years now with the finest genetics available. Ive not got one complaint. Im the go to guy for the best nugz and the best growing information when my fellow growers need advice.

SO TELL ME THERE COWBOY, WHO'S A NEWB?


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 17, 2012)

5000joints said:


> REALLY? I grew for 3 years before trying this dark period/cold water/ flush technique.
> I would flush my plants for a week. thats 3x before harvest.
> I tried 2 weeks of flush and my weed burned much smoother, stayed lit, had white ash, and tasted perfect.
> Once I couldnt use my Co2 at the new place ,I tried 2 weeks flushing and 3 days in the dark with the same cuttings of Purps, G-Force and Mango Ide been growing for years prior. I gained signifacant trichome girth the first time I did this.
> ...


If you want amber trics just harvest the fucking thing, alot of them turn amber during the dry and cure anyways. 

Oh and if you want amber trics, you're LOWERING your THC % not making it higher. 


You can claim all the equipment you have makes you experienced, but any idiot with a big enough wallet can buy all that crap, doesn't mean you have even the vaguest clue how to use it properly.


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 17, 2012)

5000joints said:


> *This is for organic and semi-organic soils only.
> *I flush my girls for the last 14 days with 3x the volume of semi-cold water per pot. EXAMPLE: 3 gal. pots get 9 gal. of semi-cold pure unPH'ed water.
> (If its a 10 week strain, start the flush at week 8. Then the dark/ice cold water technique at week 10 to bring it to 11 weeks before harvesting.)
> Then put them in complete darkness  for 7 days and begin to flush with ICE COLD WATER. This will shock the plants root system which triggers the plant to protect itself by pushing out as many trichomes as it possibly can.
> ...





5000joints said:


> REALLY? I grew for 3 years before trying this dark period/cold water/ flush technique.
> I would flush my plants for a week. thats 3x before harvest.
> I tried 2 weeks of flush and my weed burned much smoother, stayed lit, had white ash, and tasted perfect.
> Once I couldnt use my Co2 at the new place ,I tried 2 weeks flushing and 3 days in the dark with the same cuttings of Purps, G-Force and Mango Ide been growing for years prior. I gained signifacant trichome girth the first time I did this.
> ...


So its gone from creating more resin in the first post to now just a more ripe plant. Its your technique and you cannot even make your own mind up how it works. Yet many will blindly follow.....


----------



## bigv1976 (Feb 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> If you want amber trics just harvest the fucking thing, alot of them turn amber during the dry and cure anyways.
> 
> Oh and if you want amber trics, you're LOWERING your THC % not making it higher.
> 
> ...


I dont usually agree with this dude but he is right. THC is at its highest point when the trichs are cloudy. Amber trichs means that the THC is breaking down to CBD.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 17, 2012)

I was simple explaining the differance between 3 days of dark and 7. thats all.
3 days of dark and cold water thicken up the trichs alot. 
4 more days of dark wont give you more trich action only helps amber them up a bit.

I do 7 days. 3 days is adeal for most growers.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 17, 2012)

bigv1976 said:


> I dont usually agree with this dude but he is right. THC is at its highest point when the trichs are cloudy. Amber trichs means that the THC is breaking down to CBD.


EXACTLY!!! I want a few ambers in there. Doesnt most?? I know all this.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 17, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> That's really interesting, do you happen to remember what the article was called? I'd like to give that a read.



I wish I still had the link. I used to have near countless links to various research studies and findings, growing articles of all types etc. but lost them all in a cascading hard drive failure. 

I should have copied the all the information, or at least the links, to disc, but I didn't and it cost me a vast amount of very good information.


----------



## bigv1976 (Feb 17, 2012)

5000joints said:


> EXACTLY!!! I want a few ambers in there. Doesnt most?? I know all this.


Wasnt busting your nuts simply helping clear things up for people that dont know.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 17, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> I wish I still had the link. I used to have near countless links to various research studies and findings, growing articles of all types etc. but lost them all in a cascading hard drive failure.
> 
> I should have copied the all the information, or at least the links, to disc, but I didn't and it cost me a vast amount of very good information.


You know BrickTop. Dont even bother. These are just little kids growing in a small closet in there mommies house. There just trying to start a fight because of the safety of hiding behind there computers. Harreknuckle and Cowgirl arent even worth the time and effort. Im done with this thread. I said what I had to in the first post to try and help someone who is ready to advance to a higher level of horticulture. Thanks for all your replies Brick. I appreciate you as a person with character.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 17, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Why?? I guess because I have both.


Since you already have both, I will admit that you have a rather valid reason for growing both. 

If I might ask, whose knockoff White Widow did you pick?




> Plus being the nub I am, I would much rather learn with knockoff's and then grow good genetics to the best of my environment.



Lots of newer growers think the same way but I look at things a bit different. There are true quality strains out there from quality breeders and they are inexpensive because their names have some dust on them now and because they would only it into the medium-high potency range. But working with better genetics is better way to learn. I have known people, and read others online, who went lower dollar or went the knockoff route and ended up with hermies and other problems and drove themselves mad trying to figure out where they made some error or errors, when it was actually just the genetics they picked. 

One strain I often suggest to someone new is Sensi Seeds Skunk #1. You can't find an easier strain to grow, it yields well, is in the medium-high range in potency, is stable and comes from a quality breeder. And if that's not enough it is inexpensive. Depending on if someone wanted feminized seeds or regular you can get five feminized seeds for roughly $32.00 and ten regular seeds for roughly ten dollars more. 

Considering what you get for your money, you can't find a better value in that price range.


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 17, 2012)

5000joints said:


> You know BrickTop. Dont even bother. These are just little kids growing in a small closet in there mommies house. There just trying to start a fight because of the safety of hiding behind there computers. Harreknuckle and Cowgirl arent even worth the time and effort. Im done with this thread. I said what I had to in the first post to try and help someone who is ready to advance to a higher level of horticulture. Thanks for all your replies Brick. I appreciate you as a person with character.


Funny, you sure put a lot of effort into proving your vast experience...feeling the need to list your setup was what really settled it for me...your a noob....


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 17, 2012)

Well to end my journey here on this thread, I guess some say its absolutely DEVASTATING to the plants to do this.
Some say theres scientific data to back it up that this does add girth to the already existing trichomes.

Well, I know from experience that its not DEVASTATINGLY DETRAMENTAL to my plants to do this. Its not destroying the wieght but adding wieght. Its not starving them because they get what they need from the semi-organic soil anyways. I get most of the color out the leaves and it smokes alot better than what it used to smoke like before the technique.


So in my experience, I love it. I'll always do this to them and continue to smoke the best tasting budz around. 
Peace out fellow growers and good luck!


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 17, 2012)

cowboylogic said:


> Funny, you sure put a lot of effort into proving your vast experience...feeling the need to list your setup was what really settled it for me...your a noob....


Funny, you sure put alot of effort into proving your vast experience .....feeling the need to list why its soooo horrible to flush your plants and why its sooo detramental to them........Thats what settled it for me...your a noob.....
Last post for me here.........My point was you have 1 light in a closet with 2 plants and a fan and your trying to proove that flushing ruins the plant. L8ER


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 17, 2012)

bigv1976 said:


> Wasnt busting your nuts simply helping clear things up for people that dont know.


And come on dude.......Youve read through my grow journal and seen all the pics and still chime in to tell me something Ive known since before I even started growing.
I wrote that in an earlier post here that he quoted from me that Amber is THC degrading. I dont want all cloudy trichomes. I want some amber 10% is perfect for me. That last 5% amber comes from the last 4 days in the dark. YES I could just flower them out an extra 2 weeks to get that amber but it saves me a whole week and a half and I get the same results. So why not take 4 days to get the 5% more amber trichs then wait ing 14 days. It saves alot of time when I got 45 vegging plants ready to go into the flower room.


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 17, 2012)

this is turning out to be an 18/6 24/0 type thing however 5000's plants do look good and if i never saw this post and just saw all his pics and his method i would do it in a heartbeat. i will still probably do a 3 day flush its my first grow ill admit a week is scary


----------



## ink the world (Feb 17, 2012)

This could easily turn into the mother of all argument threads.

In one corner we have the "you have to flush" crowd, in another the "flushing is starving" crowd.
In another corner we have the "darkness before harvest" crowd and in yet another we have the "no darkness" people.

Its like a battle royal with a mix of growers that range from uneducated and inexperienced noobs to long time experienced growers, some with commercial cannabis growing experience. Read the posts carefully it isnt hard to tell the difference


----------



## jj7414 (Feb 17, 2012)

This whole thing is a bad idea starving the plant is what ur doing


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll put my non-flushed organic hydro vs your ridiculously flushed buds any time. LOL.


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 17, 2012)

5000joints said:


> Funny, you sure put alot of effort into proving your vast experience .....feeling the need to list why its soooo horrible to flush your plants and why its sooo detramental to them........Thats what settled it for me...your a noob.....
> Last post for me here.........My point was you have 1 light in a closet with 2 plants and a fan and your trying to proove that flushing ruins the plant. L8ER


Now your just reaching.........


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 17, 2012)

5000joints said:


> And come on dude.......Youve read through my grow journal and seen all the pics and still chime in to tell me something Ive known since before I even started growing.
> I wrote that in an earlier post here that he quoted from me that Amber is THC degrading. I dont want all cloudy trichomes. I want some amber 10% is perfect for me. That last 5% amber comes from the last 4 days in the dark. YES I could just flower them out an extra 2 weeks to get that amber but it saves me a whole week and a half and I get the same results. So why not take 4 days to get the 5% more amber trichs then wait ing 14 days. It saves alot of time when I got 45 vegging plants ready to go into the flower room.


THC is produced in the dark, the point of the extended dark is to make as much as possible whilst its also not degrading in light. It doesn't add girth to the trics, nor does it add more, it adds extra THC to the chemicals already in the tric. 

If you're leaving your plants in the dark in order to make more amber them you're doing the EXACT opposite to what you should be doing. 

How can you possibly not understand this yet?!

EDIT: 45 plants under two 600watters?!


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 17, 2012)

As it was posted much earlier, the method may have some factual bases. Overall though the OPs reasoning and methods are flawed and reporting of the results are distorted by POS......


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 17, 2012)

naw 5000 man dont stop POSTING this ur thread man!!!!!! 

i dont get how people could not appreciate this thread and want to argue man 5000 is just trying to help us all this is ridiculous man!!!!

5000 thanks so much i dont get y people dont just do what u say and flush for a week or something instead of 3 instead of aruging u no what i mean

but unflushed buds are fucken gross all chemicaly u know the person whas only in it for the yield not the smoke.

stop fuckin wit 5000 and just thank him already if u dont agree move to another thread


----------



## mccumcumber (Feb 17, 2012)

5000joints said:


> You know BrickTop. Dont even bother. These are just little kids growing in a small closet in there mommies house. There just trying to start a fight because of the safety of hiding behind there computers. Harreknuckle and Cowgirl arent even worth the time and effort. Im done with this thread. I said what I had to in the first post to try and help someone who is ready to advance to a higher level of horticulture. Thanks for all your replies Brick. I appreciate you as a person with character.


I wasn't trying to argue with bricktop. I was just interested in the study. Cannabis does a lot of weird things right before and after the "optimal harvest point." Just trying to see what are some of the things it does and why.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 17, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> naw 5000 man dont stop POSTING this ur thread man!!!!!!
> 
> i dont get how people could not appreciate this thread and want to argue man 5000 is just trying to help us all this is ridiculous man!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanking him for making more myths and expanding on ones that already exist? Yeah, thanks but no thanks.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Thanking him for making more myths and expanding on ones that already exist? Yeah, thanks but no thanks.


hes not stating a fact my friend he is just saying what he does to people that like his product..thats it.

i just like people who tell tricks and dont keep shit secret cuz really there aint no fuckin secrets its fuckin cannabis


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe he should have started with a before and after pic instead of just an after pic in the original post. May have added some more credibility to his claims. After shots are all weve seen in this thread, nothing prior. Boasting and only showing the results with no preface to the grow just makes it more forum hype...besides the actual scientific studies provided by some.....


----------



## mccumcumber (Feb 17, 2012)

cowboylogic said:


> Maybe he should have started with a before and after pic instead of just an after pic in the original post. May have added some more credibility to his claims. After shots are all weve seen in this thread, nothing prior. Boasting and only showing the results with no preface to the grow just makes it more forum hype...besides the actual scientific studies provided by some.....


It's good to see people who know what they're talking about. Reassuring really. The only way to know if something is better is to compare results.


----------



## Rumple (Feb 17, 2012)

> Some say theres scientific data to back it up that this does add girth to the already existing trichomes.


Yet this "scientific data" is elusive and can never be found. I found that 99% of folks that use the word "scientific data" are using so called science from some guy who writes on a pot-forum or just made it up them selves altogether.

I don't know if THC is only made at night (more "science"), but I have seen auto-flowering plants with no dark period being grown on some wild journals. Lots of BS to wade through.

I have tried harvesting with a dark period of three days and it did little to improve anything (other then to make me wait for three more days). If I don't flush (with room temp RO water) my weed does not taste as good. My wife won't smoke my unflushed bud.

The question is, who is right? I am pretty sure the folks going at it on this thread are growing some quality weed (regardless of side taken). Perhaps both methods have some merit. The answer: Have an open mind and give the different methods a try, then see how it effects your harvest. It only matter if this is your first and last harvest.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 17, 2012)

Rumple said:


> Yet this "scientific data" is elusive and can never be found. I found that 99% of folks that use the word "scientific data" are using so called science from some guy who writes on a pot-forum or just made it up them selves altogether.
> 
> I don't know if THC is only made at night (more "science"), but I have seen auto-flowering plants with no dark period being grown on some wild journals. Lots of BS to wade through.
> 
> ...


I read through the SIMMs article, it is legit and they used a Gas Spectrometre to confirm their results from large sample groups...full scientific method shit like 

Problem is the website is down now cos I believe the Government cut their funding after a while (cos you can just buy cannabis basically anywhere in Holland, Medical cards weren't taken up by people).


----------



## Rumple (Feb 17, 2012)

Sure it is


----------



## MJstudent (Feb 17, 2012)

cowboylogic said:


> Maybe he should have started with a before and after pic instead of just an after pic in the original post. May have added some more credibility to his claims. After shots are all weve seen in this thread, nothing prior. Boasting and only showing the results with no preface to the grow just makes it more forum hype...besides the actual scientific studies provided by some.....


the only reason that before pics are taken is to show how bad it was, but hes not showing us how it can change shit bud to chronic hes showing that with the right cycle and regimen, along with an ice flsh and darkness thats what can be produced. it probly wasnt a crap bud to start, but according to him it did help. so if he pulled off a dope nug, and hes been doing the work im going to trust him to watch them as tthey grow and hopefully have an idea of what made the diference.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 17, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> But what do you mean, could you please explain?


They have been bred for their color, not their potency. The strongest purple strains (with rare exceptions like a true Purple Haze aquired from growing out thousands of seeds that you will likely never ever find for sale anywhere given the nature of that plant) are weaker than the strongest green strains as a result, of course this is being fairly broad and general and genetically a lot of things are possible.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 17, 2012)

canniboss said:


> Thanks for the informative post 5KJ. I am gonna try a variation on your technique in the next few weeks, I use a lot of the same nutes as you and have a couple nice NL5's at about 5 weeks flower. Don't worry about the haters, some people just lurk and wait and LURK waiting to pounce on any thread that says anything that might get a few hits and starts flaming in the hope that people will +rep his prickishness. And Yes! I knew you would guess that by some people I mean Harrekin


Except that Harrekin is dropping some serious knowledge, even if he's not being overly nice about it. I suggest you check out the link he provided.... Brick Top is probably one of the most informed posters on this site. Guy knows his shit and is well respected in the community. It's not really about shitting on someone, it's about getting accurate information out there.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 17, 2012)

By the way, if 5000's technique works for him - more power to him, but it's not the best or most efficient way to do it as far as everything I have ever read indicates. It will however save you on light (although not much point going past 3 days he oculd probably crop out a bit more if he went only 3 days) and nutes.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 17, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Except that Harrekin is dropping some serious knowledge, even if he's not being overly nice about it. I suggest you check out the link he provided.... Brick Top is probably one of the most informed posters on this site. Guy knows his shit and is well respected in the community. It's not really about shitting on someone, it's about getting accurate information out there.


Really tried to be nice at the start, but being told you're an "idiot" and "know nothing about plants" for trying to dispel myths with fact tends to get one "riled up".


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 17, 2012)

bigv1976 said:


> I dont usually agree with this dude but he is right. THC is at its highest point when the trichs are cloudy. Amber trichs means that the THC is breaking down to CBD.


CBN. CBD is a finished product like THC. CBN has some psychoactive effect, CBD is not known to have any, although it does effect other cannabinoids psychoactivity profile.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Really tried to be nice at the start, but being told you're an "idiot" and "know nothing about plants" for trying to dispel myths with fact tends to get one "riled up".


Oh, fair enough, I kind of jumped into the middle of this. I like discussions like this where knowledge is dropped though. If you wanna learn a lot about pot and botany, just read all of Brick Top's posts...


----------



## Kite High (Feb 17, 2012)

bigv1976 said:


> If you understand the life cycle of a MJ plant this makes perfect sense. Trichomes are simply a tool that the plant uses to catch pollen to reproduce. The later in the season the more the plant produces to try to reproduce before the season ends and the plant doesnt carry on its purpose. When you put the plants in darkness it sends a message to the plant that the season is coming to an end and thus it is losing its opportunity to reproduce. Thus it makes more sticky trichomes in an effort for a last ditch effort to catch pollen before it dies.


There ae NO trichomes on the pistilate so how could attaching the pollen to a portion of the plant that does not cause reproduction help?


----------



## canniboss (Feb 18, 2012)

I generally like to look at all of the info provided and draw a conclusion from that. I happen to think that a flush or two just before harvest is a good thing, and 2-3 solid days of darkness for tricomb production makes a heck of a lot of sense when I think about it. If that makes me an idiot or a noob oh well.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 18, 2012)

canniboss said:


> I generally like to look at all of the info provided and draw a conclusion from that. I happen to think that a flush or two just before harvest is a good thing, and 2-3 solid days of darkness for tricomb production makes a heck of a lot of sense when I think about it. If that makes me an idiot or a noob oh well.


foreal i dont understand this idiots who say they dont see results from the 3 day dark i did it and on the first day i noticed more frost a little bit but by the third day a haf of inch of frost had built up on my leafs by the buds ALOT! so i will always do this... even more frost then i thot i would get that harvest(APOLLO 11)


----------



## RL420 (Feb 18, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> foreal i dont understand this idiots who say they dont see results from the 3 day dark i did it and on the first day i noticed more frost a little bit but by the third day a haf of inch of frost had built up on my leafs by the buds ALOT! so i will always do this... even more frost then i thot i would get that harvest(APOLLO 11)



have you done no dark period? I mean how do you know that the darkness is doing it and not the extra 3 days?


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 18, 2012)

RL420 said:


> have you done no dark period? I mean how do you know that the darkness is doing it and not the extra 3 days?


fuck ya and it didnt compare.bro ive been told from many many many experienced growers and seen results and done it myself .

go ahead and leave ur shit normal 12/12 or whatever the fuck u do and enjoy that smoke

if anyone doesnt think the dark at the end works ur a fuckN idiot even bricktop saids whatsup about 72 hours dark if u try and tell him hes wrong go tell him that see what he saids.


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 18, 2012)

Not sure, they were from here http://www.weed-seeds.net/white_widow_seeds.html What do you think about Nirvana jock horror, blackjack and blackberry? I first started with just bag seed and grew them out. Saw my first male, but didn't see a hermi as of yet. I have learned so much and I know when I do grow good genetics my feet will be a little wet and I will be able to read the plants and react better. My bag seed took a beating every day either from me under/over feeding, to high temps, low humidity, low temps, not enough air flow and everything else that could happen. I probably would of had a stroke, knowing they were good genetics I'm abusing. Atleast now I have a sound understanding of the basics so I should be able to see the difference between good genetics and bad. Couldn't really do that if I didn't grow bad. Now, if I grow out some seed that are suppose to be good genetics and they turn out to be bad, then I could explain my case a little better or would be better off asking the right questions now since I have bag seed under my belt. Kind of like learning how to drive a stick. I would much rather learn in a $500 car then in a $75000 car. I understand your logic as well looking back through your vast knowledge and wealth of info. Plus, every grow right now I am changing things around. Trying to get my environment dialed in is not easy to do with limited knowledge and $$. I really would like to grow a few more bag seeds before I germ up some expensive seeds. The bag seed I just finished smoke and smell like more expensive stuff around and I know I can make it even better. Could you or someone else explain to me what bad genetics mean? When your humidity is below 30% during flower does that slow down trich production? Thanks guys for your vast knowledge and time.



Brick Top said:


> Since you already have both, I will admit that you have a rather valid reason for growing both.
> 
> If I might ask, whose knockoff White Widow did you pick?
> 
> ...


----------



## RL420 (Feb 18, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> fuck ya and it didnt compare.bro ive been told from many many many experienced growers and seen results and done it myself .
> 
> go ahead and leave ur shit normal 12/12 or whatever the fuck u do and enjoy that smoke
> 
> if anyone doesnt think the dark at the end works ur a fuckN idiot even bricktop saids whatsup about 72 hours dark if u try and tell him hes wrong go tell him that see what he saids.


ive only done the 3 day dark period since i started growing and have always been pleased by results. On the other hand, I see tons of journals of people who dont do it and get some pretty frosty nugs.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 18, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> foreal i dont understand this idiots who say they dont see results from the 3 day dark i did it and on the first day i noticed more frost a little bit but by the third day a haf of inch of frost had built up on my leafs by the buds ALOT! so i will always do this... even more frost then i thot i would get that harvest(APOLLO 11)


It doesn't add more frost, dear Jesus man have you not been reading? Lol!


----------



## Rumple (Feb 19, 2012)

How do they get all them outdoor plants in a dark place for three to seven days?


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 19, 2012)

Im guessing the same way people get flowers growing outdoors in the spring. They throw a tarp over the plants for the night cycle.


----------



## TheOrganic (Feb 19, 2012)

Rumple said:


> How do they get all them outdoor plants in a dark place for three to seven days?


They don't need to because outdoor is better hands down.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 19, 2012)

The extra dark time also starves the plant and forces it to use up any stored sugars and carbs it can to keep itself alive. 
So not only will you get more resin(not going to join this debate) but you'll have a smoother smoke

I've read that light is needed to convert THC precursers to THC. Does anyone have any good links regarding this? If that is the case the 72 hours dark may swell the trichs a bit, but unless more light is then given the precursers will not convert to THC


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 19, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> The extra dark time also starves the plant and forces it to use up any stored sugars and carbs it can to keep itself alive.
> So not only will you get more resin(not going to join this debate) but you'll have a smoother smoke
> 
> I've read that light is needed to convert THC precursers to THC. Does anyone have any good links regarding this? If that is the case the 72 hours dark may swell the trichs a bit, but unless more light is then given the precursers will not convert to THC


The dark cycle is when cannibidolic acid (spelling?) is converted to THC bro, it's a proven scientific fact


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 19, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> The dark cycle is when cannibidolic acid (spelling?) is converted to THC bro, it's a proven scientific fact



I've read otherwise, but not from a reputable source. 
Could you provide a link?


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 19, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> I've read otherwise, but not from a reputable source.
> Could you provide a link?


Dude come on, the rest of us had to research it, is Googling "does THC protect from UV" that hard?
Its been proven that cannabis grown at higher levels(where UV is higher) have more trics than plants grown under standard lights...it all makes perfect sense man, just think about it. 

Why do people supplement UVB bulbs to increase resin production?


----------



## Rumple (Feb 19, 2012)

" it's a proven scientific fact". Source from christian scientologists. They are very smart.

Never seen outdoor grows putting plants in the dark on harvest. They must not have any christian scientologist working for them. I will put the word out.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 19, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Dude come on, the rest of us had to research it, is Googling "does THC protect from UV" that hard?
> Its been proven that cannabis grown at higher levels(where UV is higher) have more trics than plants grown under standard lights...it all makes perfect sense man, just think about it.
> 
> Why do people supplement UVB bulbs to increase resin production?


If your going to claim it is a "proven scientific fact" than please provide the link. 

I could be stuck sifting through threads just like this for hours doing google searches. 

Often articles relating to cannabis provide zero evidence for the claims they make. Providing us(not just me) with a scholarly article will do alot for this thread, instead of just filling it with possible truths. I'm too scientifically minded to take "proven scientific fact" as real evidence.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 19, 2012)

Also I think your confusing two separate concepts here-

"The dark cycle is when cannibidolic acid (spelling?) is converted to THC bro, it's a proven scientific fact "

We were talking about whether THC can be synthesized in the absence of light.

We were not discussing this-

"does THC protect from UV" that hard?"

That is another question that I have an interest in, but they are two distictly separate inquiries

Also this-

"Why do people supplement UVB bulbs to increase resin production?




"

I'm sure most people supplementing UVB light do not fully understand why they are doing it. And just because they are, does not prove anything

What I have read(and it was not a reputable source which is why I am interested in finding one), is that UVB light is needed to convert the precursers of THC, into active THC. 

There is another thought that UVB light stresses the plant in such a way as to create a response in the plant to produce more THC. 

Those are two distinctly unique posibilities for an answer to your last question. And the implications are huge. 
If UVB does not in fact trigger more THC production but rather merely converts precursers into THC, then using UVB througout the entire bloom is unnesseccary and possibly detrimental to the total levels of THC(because THC is also broken down under UVB light). 
If this is the case it would be best to wait until the very end of the cycle just before harvest allowing THC precursurs to accumulate in the trichromes(and thus not be broken down from THC, as they will have yet to be transformed into THC) before illuminating the plants with a significant dose of UVB, immediately prior to harvest. 

That is why I am interested.


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 19, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> The extra dark time also starves the plant and forces it to use up any stored sugars and carbs it can to keep itself alive.
> So not only will you get more resin(not going to join this debate) but you'll have a smoother smoke
> 
> I've read that light is needed to convert THC precursers to THC. Does anyone have any good links regarding this? If that is the case the 72 hours dark may swell the trichs a bit, but unless more light is then given the precursers will not convert to THC


Why do you want the plant to use stored sugars? They play a key role in the curing and fermentation process after harvest. And those sugars are mainly stored in the fan leaves, which most remove at harvest day anyways. So why starve your plant to force it to use up something thats going to be removed anyways.....


----------



## FR33MASON (Feb 19, 2012)

I would love for just once that someone used this:

 
For those of you that don't know what it is...you need to re-visit grade 5 science.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 19, 2012)

cowboylogic said:


> Why do you want the plant to use stored sugars? They play a key role in the curing and fermentation process after harvest. And those sugars are mainly stored in the fan leaves, which most remove at harvest day anyways. So why starve your plant to force it to use up something thats going to be removed anyways.....


The idea(and I'm not trying to claim this is true at all... just an idea), is that the buds would already be partially cured even before the plant is chopped and the drying process begins.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 19, 2012)

FR33MASON said:


> I would love for just once that someone used this:
> 
> View attachment 2068183
> For those of you that don't know what it is...you need to re-visit grade 5 science.


I agree, but if someone else has already done the experiments for us, then we don't need to do the tests ourselves


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 19, 2012)

bigv1976 said:


> Actually there is no hermie as you incorrectly stated. Marijuana has a survival instinct that will, on occasion, allow a plant to make a seed or two without being pollinated. This happens in order to ensure the survival of the species in adverse natural conditions. If it was a hermie there would have been far more than 1 seed.





bigv1976 said:


> If you understand the life cycle of a MJ plant this makes perfect sense. Trichomes are simply a tool that the plant uses to catch pollen to reproduce. The later in the season the more the plant produces to try to reproduce before the season ends and the plant doesnt carry on its purpose. When you put the plants in darkness it sends a message to the plant that the season is coming to an end and thus it is losing its opportunity to reproduce. Thus it makes more sticky trichomes in an effort for a last ditch effort to catch pollen before it dies.


So in your world the trichomes collect pollen and plants seed themselves without pollen. Trichomes are (as previously stated) a natural defense to uv rays and also insects.


----------



## Rumple (Feb 19, 2012)

So trichomes are made by UV and not by the dark? All the different scientific claims are confusing me.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 19, 2012)

FR33MASON said:


> I would love for just once that someone used this:
> 
> View attachment 2068183
> For those of you that don't know what it is...you need to re-visit grade 5 science.


If what people are discussing, or arguing, in this thread would be on a 5th grade science level I would agree, but what is being discussed/argued is something that takes actual true scientific experimentation by highly educated people with doctorates and lots of high tech equipment all used in a highly controlled environment and using control groups. 

This is not the sort of thing someone can prove in their basement or closet or storeroom or attic of garage or grow-tent etc.


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 19, 2012)

And if you play semantics long enough a bit of true has its way of leaching out...also has a way a separating fact from fiction...


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 19, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> If what people are discussing, or arguing, in this thread would be on a 5th grade science level I would agree, but what is being discussed/argued is something that takes actual true scientific experimentation by highly educated people with doctorates and lots of high tech equipment all used in a highly controlled environment and using control groups.
> 
> This is not the sort of thing someone can prove in their basement or closet or storeroom or attic of garage or grow-tent etc.


Why not?

what if I just happen to have a high performance liquid chromatograph with diode array detection in my grow tent?

hahah just kidding BT


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 19, 2012)

cowboylogic said:


> And if you play semantics long enough a bit of true has its way of leaching out...also has a way a separating fact from fiction...


On grow sites semantics are usually relied on to deny fact, proclaim it fiction and then used to validate opinion and personal belief that then replaces fact.


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 19, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> On grow sites semantics are usually relied on to deny fact, proclaim it fiction and then used to validate opinion and personal belief that then replaces fact.


Nice dig...


----------



## Jar Man (Mar 16, 2012)

The problem is it's still only scientific speculation regarding the exact function of resin/trichomes on marijuana. Particularly why the resin changes in the final days that would seem to serve little purpose to the plant. And it would apear that all those tiny crystal clear trichs would stop little UVB or sunlight, and may even act like micro-magnifying glasses on the plant's surface. And if the sunlight/UVB theory were correct the plant would likely produce more prominent trichs earlier on in the plant's development from seed. It doesn't seem to make sense that they're particularly more fragile or sensitive during the seed development stage that likely supports the idea of resin and trichs. Insects seems to be the only logical basis that may fit the question. But it's still only speculation. Resin, THC & Family, and the great mystery of why it get's us high.


----------



## RL420 (Mar 16, 2012)

Botany of desire

http://video.pbs.org/video/1283872815/


They start to talking about cannabis around 55 minutes. The whole thing is very good, worth a watch.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 16, 2012)

you cant and dont flush organic soil... if your using true orgnaic soil then theres no need to flush, the only reason you ever flush your soil is if you use bottled nutes...


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 16, 2012)

> * And if the sunlight/UVB theory were correct the plant would likely produce more prominent trichs earlier on in the plant's development from seed. It doesn't seem to make sense that they're particularly more fragile or sensitive during the seed development stage that likely supports the idea of resin and trichs.*


]
No it wouldn't because the SAM (shoot apical meristem) doesn't turn into floral meristem until it goes through the inflorescent meristem stage. That's why the trichs don't get produced until flowering. Notice how if you just shove a plant into flowering, after two weeks (the inflorescent stage) you'll see trichs.


----------



## Rumple (Mar 17, 2012)

If seven days makes more trichomes, then it would be better to just leave um in the dark for another two weeks or so. You will be harvesting a large chunk of hash I bet.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Mar 17, 2012)

Rumple said:


> If seven days makes more trichomes, then it would be better to just leave um in the dark for another two weeks or so. You will be harvesting a large chunk of hash I bet.



lol yea I doubt it's going to add any trichs to the plant

...but might it not be a good way to extend the dry/cure process? 
During that week sugars/starches will be used up and chlorophyl will be broken down a little. It might produce a smoother smoke


----------



## cowboylogic (Mar 17, 2012)

snowboarder396 said:


> you cant and dont flush organic soil... if your using true orgnaic soil then theres no need to flush, the only reason you ever flush your soil is if you use bottled nutes...


What is would be none organic soil then? With bottled nutes what exactly do you think you can flush out of a plant? There is simply no reason to flush a plant other than to correct a major overdose of nutes...


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 17, 2012)

if your using organic soil and just using compost teas and such theres no reason flush. and yes like you said if you over do bottled nutes you do need to flush.. but the only reason ive found to flush is those that use bottled nutes because of taste. So its more of personal preference but there is no real need to flush esp. if your growing organically. My point was i dont see reason for a flush if your growing organically which is what was stated for this thread. or semi organically.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Mar 17, 2012)

snowboarder396 said:


> if your using organic soil and just using compost teas and such theres no reason flush. and yes like you said if you over do bottled nutes you do need to flush.. but the only reason ive found to flush is those that use bottled nutes because of taste. So its more of personal preference but there is no real need to flush esp. if your growing organically. My point was i dont see reason for a flush if your growing organically which is what was stated for this thread. or semi organically.



Well what if your getting close to harvest and your plants are super green or even burning from too hot of soil. 

Is there absolutely nothing you can do?


----------



## Rumple (Mar 17, 2012)

I have not seen a single outdoor grower turning off the sun for a week before harvest.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Mar 17, 2012)

Rumple said:


> I have not seen a single outdoor grower turning off the sun for a week before harvest.


In Cervantes book he mentions that some outdoor growers in the US girdle the stocks and cover the plants with burlap bags prior to harvesting.


----------



## Rumple (Mar 18, 2012)

I have seen that as well but it was to force flowering (done during the veg stage). I have not yet seen or heard of any growers trying to cover the plants at harvest time around here (you would need a circus tent)


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 18, 2012)

Ya'll still on this?!?!? HAHAHA


----------



## Tbot (Apr 21, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> It doesn't add more frost, dear Jesus man have you not been reading? Lol!


I'm still very new, but read all your posts and if i understand correctly you suggest NO flush whatsoever? From what I understand, the most important thing about a flush is the 4-5 day period between watering or another flush that ALLOWS LARGE AMOUNTS OF AIR to get to the root system. wether you give nutes after the flush or not, your suffocating your plant NOT flushing it at all.


----------



## kermit2692 (Apr 23, 2012)

i think ppl are missing the pt....with organic soil its not that you dont "need" to flush its simply you "cant" flush....the microbials in the soil will continue to leave plant food even if you flush so it would be a long and hard process with no point to actually get the plant to stop feeding. on the other hand chemical ferts are direct and therefore can be immediately leached from the soil with no automatic production of more plant food, and i have found that flushing chemical nutes gives a cleaner taste. the bottom line is flushing is easy and surely doesnt impede a plant at all so why not just do it!!.....and to rumple who cares what outdoor growers do the point of growing inside isnt to replicate the parameters outside, the point is to improve on what your limited to outside..maybe if they could shut off the sun for a week it would actually be better for the plants but they cant so guess what, indoors we go smart ass


----------



## Impman (Apr 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Fair enough, but if you go off telling people not to feed for the last 3 weeks of flower you're a noob and shouldn't be giving advice of any kind.
> 
> I hope the newer growers reading this thread don't fall into the "noob in expert clothing" trap youve set, 3 weeks without nutes will kill your yield more than anything else you could possibly do.
> 
> ...


Your burnt. You are the 'noob' or you just don't grow. If you really are a grower I hope to god I don't ever run across your smoke. It must taste like holly hell if your not flushing. You are the most ignorant person I've run across on all these bud growing forums. I would not be a bit surprised if your a morbidly obese pimply 14 year old living at home or have a slight mental handicap... in which case I apologize.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 24, 2012)

Impman said:


> Your burnt. You are the 'noob' or you just don't grow. If you really are a grower I hope to god I don't ever run across your smoke. It must taste like holly hell if your not flushing. You are the most ignorant person I've run across on all these bud growing forums. I would not be a bit surprised if your a morbidly obese pimply 14 year old living at home or have a slight mental handicap... in which case I apologize.


No I just grow plants, not magical toilets. 

Green from veg to finish and perfect burn and flavour. Jealous?

And the guy who said you need to flush to renew the air in the pot...the water from your watering does that when it dries out...you think it makes a vacuum when the water dries out? No, air rushes in to take it place. 

So many Grow Bible growers on this site now full of bullshit cannabis industry book knowledge crap, theres fuck all actual farmers left who know how plants work. 

Its sad most people here have never grown a plant bar cannabis, they might learn that they're all basically the same.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Apr 25, 2012)

I think saying that flushing is not needed is not completely correct... And this is coming from someone who does not pre harvest flush anymore either. Most new growers probably should flush because there is a pretty good chance that they have "over ferted". Once you get growing down to a science then try the no flushing, I did and was pleasantly surprised. I think most of the stuff you hear regarding bad taste, dark ash is a mixture of cutting too early and not drying/curing properly. All I can say is try it, if it doesn't work for you then fine. The only difference I found between flushing vs. not flushing was bigger buds as a result of not cutting off food to my ladies when they are craving it the most. Hopefully this makes sense, damn white widow...


----------



## Impman (Apr 25, 2012)

5000joints said:


> *This is for organic and semi-organic soils only.
> *I flush my girls for the last 14 days with 3x the volume of semi-cold water per pot. EXAMPLE: 3 gal. pots get 9 gal. of semi-cold pure unPH'ed water.
> (If its a 10 week strain, start the flush at week 8. Then the dark/ice cold water technique at week 10 to bring it to 11 weeks before harvesting.)
> Then put them in complete darkness  for 7 days and begin to flush with ICE COLD WATER. This will shock the plants root system which triggers the plant to protect itself by pushing out as many trichomes as it possibly can.
> ...


i am skeptical. ive seen seeds on plants from stress. seeds will grow if the roots get stressed. i have a theory that you dont wait long enough to harvest.. youve always just assumed your darkness period producd more trichomes when the reality is it is still maturing...l woud not be surprised if your customers love our bud but find the occasional seed... i will try this 7 dark period with ice water...but skeptically lol.. i


----------



## dadankskunk (Apr 25, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> I agree, but if someone else has already done the experiments for us, then we don't need to do the tests ourselves


Did you really just say that? Are you serious? 
If someone does a test, and says its true, you just believe it at face value?

*Facepalm* Science is dead.... 

And that harrekin guy you are really making this thread 20 times harder to read. Instead of just spouting out bullshit, why don't you try to replicate this guy's process and PROVE that it doesn't work better than yours, rather than just living in a world of theoretical domination. If you're right, which you may as well be, then prove it. I remember a time in this world where a scientist would replicate another man's test, then prove without a doubt that he was wrong, usually with 20 pages of research. Instead, we're just mudslinging back and forth to see who's ego is taller. 

I need some facts and tests people, not supposed truths. if I had space, I'd attempt to replicate 5000joint's process (since he was so kind to share it with us). We can't just put something down because of "science" or "what is known". Isn't that what they did to Darwin? Tesla? Galileo? You have to be open minded and ready to learn. The more you know, the better. If this method doesn't work, you should be able to say, "I did this, and it didn't work."


----------



## Rumple (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree with *dadankskunk* , and it's not only new grower and the "un-enlightened" flushing plants before harvest. I asked Jorge Cervantes if the folks who compete in the High Times Cannabis Cup flush before harvest, He said they did for at least 14 days. He criticized me for only flushing my harvest for ten days. For some reason I would trust Jorge's opinion and demonstrated skills over some guy on the forum named *Harrekin*. But if your bud is tasting good to you without a flush, then keep on feeding her and enjoy your harvest.
I still have the email from Jorge if anyone cares (the guy answers all his mail, try it).

Folks smoking real good weed tend to be friendly.

Rumple.


----------



## shannonball (Apr 27, 2012)

nice posting! 



5000joints said:


> Excuse me Harrekin! I use FFOF soil, FF- Grow Big,Big Bloom,& Tiger Bloom, The TRI-PACK of additives - Open Sesame, Beaztie Bloomz, & Cha-Ching.
> CAL-MAG+, DYNA-GRO's PRO-TEKT, & Superthrive.
> I grow with _*SEMI-ORGANIC *_soil!!!!!!!!!! PADAWAN?!?
> I know that to flush organic soil it needs to be flushed the day before harvest. So doesnt my SEMI-ORGANIC SOIL. By the time 3 -4 months has past, FFOF soil is outa nutes just about.
> ...


----------



## TheUnclesSam (May 3, 2012)

So after all that and alot of reading, taking into account 5000j's method, Subcools details on hormones and a bit of curing logic my hypothesis is that 5000j's method may well work providing you begin the dark session AFTER you would normally harvest and a satisfactory bud size is reached.

For the first 72hrs the plants thc producing hormones are kept in play (apparently according to sub and other respectable growers) causing it to maximize the THC levels within the trichomes by up to 10% (this may or may not increase trichome SIZE). 

The following days in the dark and the cold flushing shock the plant into dissmissing its roots for feasable use and it starts to metabolize and break down its own sugars in the same way time does to buds in a curing jar. Now whether or not this breakdown happens faster than conventional curing or not is down to EACH grower to find out for themselves. Arguing like our next crop is our last is just stupid, either try it. or dissmiss it.
experiment or don't - that to me is what growing is about.

I for one appreciate the method being shared, this isn't going to kill newbie growers pot. 
And a grower (especially a n00b) should also use his/her own knowledge and research to add up whether a method should be tried or not.
either way, take a clone what the F*CK has anyone to loose other than pride?

-Uncle


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 30, 2012)

Is it ok to feed right up to the end if you are doing 7 days of dark with flushes? Because im thinking if you feed up till the end and then flush during dark should be ok. Anyone?


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 31, 2015)

lol RIU best urban legend thread EVER


----------



## bigbro420 (May 31, 2015)

tripboufe said:


> i doint get it very well so for 10 week "flowering" plant
> -Flush at 8 week
> -flush again with cold water at wekk 10? wait 1 week to put under dark period
> -flush the plant the 1,4 and 6 of dark period and on the 7th day harvest??
> ...


It means week 8 through ten of blooming when the female is fully ready to go


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 31, 2015)

bigbro420 said:


> It means week 8 through ten of blooming when the female is fully ready to go


 does that mean last 2 weeks starve the plant at its most crucial time packing on the weight ???


----------



## bigbro420 (Jun 6, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> does that mean last 2 weeks starve the plant at its most crucial time packing on the weight ???



U either should of cut beneith for bigger budd up top then do the week flush so the triconomes can then add on from the flush


----------



## bigbro420 (Jun 6, 2015)

bigbro420 said:


> U either should of cut beneith for bigger budd up top then do the week flush so the triconomes can then add on from the flush


Forgot to mention as well it is one week flush but it could happen between week 8 threw 10 my bad guys


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 6, 2015)

lol ok just wondering growing 200 plants out door should i order water trucks starting week 8 to start flushing ???


----------



## gg2 (Sep 22, 2017)

Read a bunch on the subject.

Found this quote.

"The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmacies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden.

One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.SIMM’s growers separated a crop of mature plants, harvested half of them and kept the other half in absolute darkness for 72 hours before cutting and drying. Analysis of the resulting dried buds showed that some varieties had seen an increase of THC of up to 30%, while CBD and CBN remained the same."


Overall really mixed reviews. Noticed many people say it works for some strains and not others. If you plan on running the same strain for a while cut some at the end, some at 24 and the rest at 48.  I am going for 5Days.. flushing now and then to the darkness.. letmec4myself


----------



## gg2 (Sep 22, 2017)

5000joints said:


> Start flush 2 weeks before harvest date.
> Flush every 3-4 days with semi-cold water.
> After 14 days, begin the dark period for 7 days.
> Flush with ice-cold water for 7 days in the dark. Days 1,4,&6.
> Harvest.


do not agree with the ice-cold water.. why u gonna keep'em wet when u harvesting? DEFEAT THE OVERALL PURPOSE


----------



## Fatboy 54 (Dec 29, 2017)

Harrekin said:


> If you want amber trics just harvest the fucking thing, alot of them turn amber during the dry and cure anyways.
> 
> Oh and if you want amber trics, you're LOWERING your THC % not making it higher.
> 
> ...


Sat here tnite as newbie grower, but old timer in the smoking dept, deciding how, when, why to flush, advantages or not! I've read every paragraph and quote to this point , and really enjoyed the vehemence and belief every main player in this thread has , up until this last read and I really feel, that mr harrekin has run out of ammo and is starting to rant for the sake of rant which then, from a newbie angle becomes counter productive and the point of being here, which primarily is to learn , becomes somewhat pointless,,, some of your earlier rants were informative and gave a good opposing opinion to other rants on here so please pick the dummy up and become more productive than destructive. you can't knock 5000 really ,,, the proofs in the pud and we have all seen his puds  no pud intended , so many different ways to grow and so many seem so successful ,,, i clap em all and don't knock anyone, just wish i had bigger colas ) peace x


----------



## Fatboy 54 (Dec 29, 2017)

5000joints said:


> And come on dude.......Youve read through my grow journal and seen all the pics and still chime in to tell me something Ive known since before I even started growing.
> I wrote that in an earlier post here that he quoted from me that Amber is THC degrading. I dont want all cloudy trichomes. I want some amber 10% is perfect for me. That last 5% amber comes from the last 4 days in the dark. YES I could just flower them out an extra 2 weeks to get that amber but it saves me a whole week and a half and I get the same results. So why not take 4 days to get the 5% more amber trichs then wait ing 14 days. It saves alot of time when I got 45 vegging plants ready to go into the flower room.


HEHE Nowt WRONG with a sunday night amber trich couch lock imo!


----------



## Ziminy (Aug 10, 2019)

Mmm Kayy! Settle down kids. And for any new kids in class. We don't want you to lose the best growth time on your buds. So you can just ignore all those noisy kids up there and remember that more tricomes look cool and all. I know most of the cool kids have em. And you all really want em, mmm kayyy. But they dont mean more THC. Now, settle down, and have a nice day.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 16, 2019)

Ziminy said:


> Mmm Kayy! Settle down kids. And for any new kids in class. We don't want you to lose the best growth time on your buds. So you can just ignore all those noisy kids up there and remember that more tricomes look cool and all. I know most of the cool kids have em. And you all really want em, mmm kayyy. But they dont mean more THC. Now, settle down, and have a nice day.


All those kids are senior citizens now


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 16, 2019)

The dead has risen .....


----------



## Budddha (Aug 17, 2019)

I use ice to flush outside in my 100 gallon pots.... but I


Ziminy said:


> Mmm Kayy! Settle down kids. And for any new kids in class. We don't want you to lose the best growth time on your buds. So you can just ignore all those noisy kids up there and remember that more tricomes look cool and all. I know most of the cool kids have em. And you all really want em, mmm kayyy. But they dont mean more THC. Now, settle down, and have a nice day.


I still flush. I can taste the difference. I use ice in my huge outdoor pots the last day or two before harvest too... idc what anyone says. I get compliments from growers all day. I’m picky as shit and I love my bud. Happy growing.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 17, 2019)

Flush for the last 2 weeks. 

How tha fuq did end up in this old ass thread?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 18, 2019)

Is this the bro science thread? Can I stab my stem for more trichs?


----------



## Pelosi (Sep 28, 2021)

5000joints said:


> *This is for organic and semi-organic soils only.*
> I flush my girls for the last 14 days with 3x the volume of semi-cold water per pot. EXAMPLE: 3 gal. pots get 9 gal. of semi-cold pure unPH'ed water.
> (If its a 10 week strain, start the flush at week 8. Then the dark/ice cold water technique at week 10 to bring it to 11 weeks before harvesting.)
> Then put them in complete darkness  for 7 days and begin to flush with ICE COLD WATER. This will shock the plants root system which triggers the plant to protect itself by pushing out as many trichomes as it possibly can.
> ...


This Method is fantastic. I am on day 3 using your method and all buds are turning white. it is amazing. Thank you


----------



## Autodoctor (Sep 28, 2021)

Here we go again


----------



## bk78 (Sep 28, 2021)

Pelosi said:


> This Method is fantastic. I am on day 3 using your method and all buds are turning white. it is amazing. Thank you


Pics


----------



## bk78 (Sep 28, 2021)

I’m trying a new concept. I grow my plants in complete darkness, without feeding them. Then the last 3 weeks I blast them with 3.0EC and 1800ppfd.


----------



## Pelosi (Sep 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m trying a new concept. I grow my plants in complete darkness, without feeding them. Then the last 3 weeks I blast them with 3.0EC and 1800ppfd.


Would “ My Weed Minerals” work in the darkness. I am thinking about leaving the girls in the dark longer than 7 days. They seem to be thriving


----------



## bk78 (Sep 28, 2021)

Pelosi said:


> Would “ My Weed Minerals” work in the darkness. I am thinking about leaving the girls in the dark longer than 7 days. They seem to be thriving


Just grow them in complete dark for best terps, bro.


----------



## Pelosi (Sep 28, 2021)

Pelosi said:


> Would “ My Weed Minerals” work in the darkness. I am thinking about leaving the girls in the dark longer than 7 days. They seem to be thriving


I also am using a dehumidifier and keeping the air at 35 humidity.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 28, 2021)

Pelosi said:


> I also am using a dehumidifier and keeping the air at 35 humidity.


Drop it down to 5% bro


----------



## Pelosi (Sep 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Drop it down to 5% bro


Great Thank You. All the buds are starting to look like your Great White. All my bottom buds are fat and completely White. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Just grow them in complete dark for best terps, bro.


I'm a convert now


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2021)

Pelosi said:


> Great Thank You. All the buds are starting to look like your Great White. All my bottom buds are fat and completely White. Thank you for your help.


Sounds like a bunch of Trump gals


----------



## xtsho (Sep 28, 2021)

Pelosi said:


> This Method is fantastic. I am on day 3 using your method and all buds are turning white. it is amazing. Thank you


No this method is stupid. This is one of the worst threads I've read. It's full of nothing but nonsense. 

There is nothing amazing about it and in fact I think you're just trolling. You just created an account to revive a dead thread full of bad information claiming that it's just fantastic. You are definitely trolling. 

The worst thing is that some new grower is going to read this crap and listen to idiots like you and screw up their plants dumping gallons of ice water on their plants and leaving them in the dark.

Threads like these with so much bad information should be locked for future comments so trolls like you don't revive them to get a laugh off of people screwing up their plants. You are one sorry individual.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> No this method is stupid. This is one of the worst threads I've read. It's full of nothing but nonsense.
> .


Hey I gave solid advice man


----------



## bk78 (Sep 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> No this method is stupid. This is one of the worst threads I've read. It's full of nothing but nonsense.
> 
> There is nothing amazing about it and in fact I think you're just trolling. You just created an account to revive a dead thread full of bad information claiming that it's just fantastic. You are definitely trolling.
> 
> ...


The latest is just a troll, sock acct obviously by the stupid shit it’s typing.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The latest is just a troll, sock acct obviously by the stupid shit it’s typing.


Her troll began with her moniker


----------



## Pelosi (Sep 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> No this method is stupid. This is one of the worst threads I've read. It's full of nothing but nonsense.
> 
> There is nothing amazing about it and in fact I think you're just trolling. You just created an account to revive a dead thread full of bad information claiming that it's just fantastic. You are definitely trolling.
> 
> ...


I am getting fantastic results, that is all I see . It’s amazing how it’s working. When I turned out the lights before harvest my buds had no white to them at all. Now with humidity at 29 all my buds are white like White Widow. I don’t care what you say because I am seeing RESULTS.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 28, 2021)

Pelosi said:


> I am getting fantastic results, that is all I see . It’s amazing how it’s working. When I turned out the lights before harvest my buds had no white to them at all. Now with humidity at 29 all my buds are white like White Widow. I don’t care what you say because I am seeing RESULTS.


How do you see in the dark bro?


----------



## xtsho (Sep 28, 2021)

Pelosi said:


> I am getting fantastic results, that is all I see . It’s amazing how it’s working. When I turned out the lights before harvest my buds had no white to them at all. Now with humidity at 29 all my buds are white like White Widow. I don’t care what you say because I am seeing RESULTS.


Get lost. Go troll someone else.


----------



## Pelosi (Sep 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> How do you see in the dark bro?


Really that’s your comment? Stay away from me because I don’t like you.


----------



## Pelosi (Sep 28, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Her troll began with her moniker


FU


----------



## Severed Tongue (Sep 28, 2021)

Pelosi said:


> I am getting fantastic results, that is all I see . It’s amazing how it’s working. When I turned out the lights before harvest my buds had no white to them at all. Now with humidity at 29 all my buds are white like White Widow. I don’t care what you say because I am seeing RESULTS.


all ya have to do is post some pics to back your claim.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 28, 2021)

Pelosi said:


> Really that’s your comment? Stay away from me because I don’t like you.


Her bro, I'm just trying to understand how you can see something while you leave it in the dark. Seems like a reasonable question to me. Also I know you like (love) me, dun lie.


----------



## Pelosi (Sep 28, 2021)

Severed Tongue said:


> all ya have to do is post some pics to back your claim.


You got I post tonight after I get done with work as a housekeeper. Here is one I get some better ones latter


Severed Tongue said:


> all ya have to do is post some pics to back your claim.


here is one picture I will get more later after work. When I started there was absolutely no white on these buds 3 days later...


----------



## J232 (Sep 28, 2021)

Pelosi said:


> You got I post tonight after I get done with work as a housekeeper. Here is one I get some better ones latter
> 
> here is one picture I will get more later after work. When I started there was absolutely no white on these buds 3 days later...


Very nice dude, my yellow beans didn’t yield very good this year.


----------



## Pelosi (Sep 28, 2021)

J232 said:


> Very nice dude, my yellow beans didn’t yield very good this year.


My Black Eyed Susan’s did well


----------



## J232 (Sep 28, 2021)

Pelosi said:


> My Black Eyed Susan’s did well


‘Bout a pound


----------



## J232 (Sep 28, 2021)

Pelosi said:


> My Black Eyed Susan’s did well


Been waiting 3 years for my Virginia creeper to climb my deck, someone lied to me.


----------



## Pelosi (Sep 28, 2021)

J232 said:


> ‘Bout a pound


----------



## J232 (Sep 28, 2021)

The saddest thing is, those pass the google image search lol.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 28, 2021)

Pelosi said:


> You got I post tonight after I get done with work as a housekeeper. Here is one I get some better ones latter
> 
> here is one picture I will get more later after work. When I started there was absolutely no white on these buds 3 days later...


Is that a head of broccoli?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Is that a head of broccoli?


I thought it was kale.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 28, 2021)

Looking good bro

Here’s my future harvest


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Looking good bro
> 
> Here’s my future harvest
> 
> View attachment 4997383


I like how the soil is spilling out of the bucket, and the floor looks like a heinous public rest room.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 28, 2021)

Pelosi said:


> You got I post tonight after I get done with work as a housekeeper. Here is one I get some better ones latter
> 
> here is one picture I will get more later after work. When I started there was absolutely no white on these buds 3 days later...


This is your excellent results? You've just proven that this ridiculous method doesn't work. 

I get way more frost just a few weeks into flower and I don't flush with ice water and leave them in the dark for a week. 

You need to stop listening to and spreading worthless cannabis broscience. Or continue believing it and continue ending up with crappy plants like the ones you posted. 

You need to stop listening to the nonsense your listening to and heed the advice of those that know better.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Looking good bro
> 
> Here’s my future harvest
> 
> View attachment 4997383


I sure hope that ended up in the trash and not dried and smoked. I wouldn't even bother using that for hash or edibles. It's just nasty.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I sure hope that ended up in the trash and not dried and smoked. I wouldn't even bother using that for hash or edibles. It's just nasty.


Dude my first grow never even looked close to this


----------



## Cycad (Sep 28, 2021)

_This will shock the plants root system which triggers the plant to protect itself by pushing out as many trichomes as it possibly can._
Can you tell us where you got this fantastic information? I'd really like to know!


----------

